# Soul Eater - Part 1



## Tazmo (Apr 16, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Aldric (Apr 16, 2012)

Spoilers for this month's chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



Free is back


----------



## Mider T (Apr 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_updvjugTw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aldric (Apr 16, 2012)

More details


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shibusen is negotiating with witches because they need a spell to block the Kishin's insanity waves so that the clowns stop regenerating

The witches specifically requested Kid to be sent to their HQ so he has to leave the moon, letting Stein and Spirit and the rest of the Death Scythes to deal with the clowns

Meanwhile Free apparently broke into Shibusen to save Eruka but he actually let himself get captured because he wanted to escape again like the retard he is, it doesn't matter though because Eruka is released anyway due to the deal between Shibusen and the witches

It ends with Maka and friends changing outfits or something before heading to the moon


----------



## God Movement (Apr 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Haven't full caught up yet since I took a break from reading but heading to the moon?


----------



## Koori (Apr 17, 2012)

Wohoo...!


*Spoiler*: __ 



They have their original outfits back.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This chapter seems to be like it's going to be a bit slower paced hopefully we get more of an update on the Moon. 

Free appearing is interesting and apparentley he's captured hopefully this means Baba Mabaa can get her eye back.

I never liked the fact that Mabaa who was considered near to equal to Shinigami actually lost an eye to someone like Free.


----------



## Koori (Apr 17, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We don't know the details, how Free could achieve something so difficult as it's gouging out one of Maaba's eyes, the most powerful being in Soul Eater after Shinigami.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 17, 2012)

Fucking awhoo.  Oh, I am a lil' hype to see the evolution.  Ug, this gap feels so long suddenly.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Apr 17, 2012)

We finally hit the new-thread threshold.  Wow, been a long long time.


----------



## Koori (Apr 18, 2012)

Link removed

That fucking spread at the very end...!


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 19, 2012)

New thread time huh. How the years have passed.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 19, 2012)

It's a shame this is ending soon, because Ohkubo's art has matured so much Soul Eater is arguably the best drawn shonen currently published

I just love how everything looks so awesomely stylized


----------



## Koori (Apr 19, 2012)

I dunno about it ending soon. Asura hasn't even come out yet.

It's me or Maka's body is more toned?


----------



## Aldric (Apr 19, 2012)

I mean this is the last arc

Of course since it's a monthly series and Ohkubo just introduced some new plotlines like Kid going to the witches den it might last another three years but yeah


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 19, 2012)

hell are you guys getting this chapter from?

Derp saw the link,


----------



## Spike31589 (Apr 19, 2012)

Free is officially the guy i forgot about but missed so much once i remembered him


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 19, 2012)

Been waiting for Free to come back about time he needs to go wolf mode and kill some stuff.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2012)

Finally he came back.

Also Soul looks cool with the usual clothes back. I wonder if Maka will ever be punished, that girl just does as she pleases.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 19, 2012)

Dem outfits.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Apr 19, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I never liked the fact that Mabaa who was considered near to equal to Shinigami actually lost an eye to someone like Free.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Immortal.






I any case they were laying down some heavy logic in this chapter, weren't they.  I like the parallel about how Spirit can't follow the rules of married life and Maka can't follow the rules of Shibusen, and it probably makes them better at their jobs.  Hopefully, anyway.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 19, 2012)

Chapter was great; is this seriously ending soon? I doubt it, maybe in year or two I think. Besides, he can still use NOT! to facilitate more stuff like he did with Akane and Clay.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 19, 2012)

Maka looked unusually sexy on page 27....

And yeah, I really liked Stein's thought speech at the beginning of the chapter. Cool stuff.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 19, 2012)

WHERE IS THE MOON? THERE IT IS

Greatest end of chapter quote ever


----------



## Bill from Accounting (Apr 19, 2012)

Where are people coming up with this whole "this is the last arc" thing?

Things I still expect to happen:

Seeing maka's mom
witches vs. shinigami arc
whatever the hell noah's doing
Medusa's second sister arc(assuming that she won't stay in Not!)
chrona becoming full fledged kishin(THIS will be the last arc imo)


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 19, 2012)

Great chapter. The art was really good in this one.
The piece of an epic next couple of chapters is coming along nicely. Can't wait for the Deathscythes vs Clown army.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 19, 2012)

> Seeing maka's mom
> witches vs. shinigami arc
> whatever the hell noah's doing
> Medusa's second sister arc(assuming that she won't stay in Not!)
> chrona becoming full fledged kishin(THIS will be the last arc imo)



Noah's plotline and Crona becoming a kishin can and will likely be dealt with in this arc

Maka's mom can just show up in the epilogue and witches are no way near threatening enough to be credible antagonists after Asura's defeat


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Apr 20, 2012)

I badly want to see Maka's mother and Spirit work together.
They went from start to finish together, she made him the deathscythe at her side, as a team they would be unfathomable.  What they lack in power compared to shinigami himself I can't imagine they wouldn't make up for in syncronicity.

With the rocky divorce they'd probably be too disfunctional, but I bet they'd put it all aside to fight for their daughter.  Have to keep crossing my fingers.




The Witches likely are a threat.  Medusa as a rogue agent wrangled a handful of relative scrubs and assembled a team that stormed Shibusen itself and isolated several of its most powerful members, even personally taking on Shinigami's Deathscythe and Shibusen's best Meister and basically winning against him.  All hell broke loose.

Maaba is in all likelihood a far cry more powerful than Medusa was.  Likewise her single eye was strong enough to isolate Shinigami for quite a while, one can imagine what the original owner of that eye could have done with it, and an entire rest of the body to work with.  There are a great many witches to be dealt with.
Also worth considering, is that Shinigami is rooted to the ground so they can make havok of the world while he is much more managably held at bay; even if witches pose no threat to Shinigami they are a problem for everyone else, and everyone else is who's going to have to deal with them.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 20, 2012)

It doesn't matter how powerful the witch queen of the universe is, the point is the main theme of the manga has always been insanity and it makes no sense to drag it out any longer with second rate antagonists after the source of most insanity is defeated


----------



## Koori (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm doubting this is going to end here. Depends of how this arc concludes, but I bet my money Crona's ascension has just started.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't think this is the final arc either, there will likely be a time skip. Kidd and B*S still have to upgrade their weapons to Death Scythe which obviously can't happen right now. My guess is Shinigami dies somehow and Chrona becomes the new Kishin.


----------



## Koori (Apr 20, 2012)

Let's see.

-Shinigami dies
-Asura is devoured by Crona
-Maaba gets her eye back
-Angela finds about what happened to Mifune
-Noah gets the Kishin (Crona, thus he has his wish granted: being alone)
-Kid's ascension as the new sovereign of Death City

Time skips usually happen when the plot undergoes a serie of shocking developments that mark a turning point in the story, and all the listed above tell you the world is changing.

Nope, I don't think the current arc is the last in the least.


----------



## Moon (Apr 20, 2012)

I can see it going either way really. I think Crona eating Asura is pretty much a done deal and that could either be the end of this arc or the climax for it. If it's the climax then the series will probably head for an ending if somehow Maka and crew can down Crona. If it ends the arc then it could go on for who knows how long, the witches will get involved at some point, Crona has more of a link to witches than Asura does. If the arc ends with Crona eating Asura then I can see it being your basic abandon all hope theme after that with Shinigami dieing, perhaps Death City getting destroyed among other deaths of the old scythes. 

At the moment I'm slightly leaning towards this being the legitimate end, them putting on the old outfits at the end of this chapter being the reason for the edge and also the fact that with the witches now every single force in the SEverse is now involved in this war.  

I'll also toss out a prediction that Maka's mother joins the moon war wielding Excalibur. I had thought she'd be tagged with one of the last death scythes and was surprised she wasn't.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah Death Scythes need to happen for Spartoi. 
Plenty of plot left. Also its a manga, new more powerful villains coming out of nowhere happens a lot.

Still looks like we got the last stand of the Old Guard Death Scythes. Should be pretty epic although the meisters for the old guard look pretty young. Although they will still have 2 Elder Scythes plus Sol.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 21, 2012)

Ohkubo always said he didn't want his series to become a neverending trainwreck like the big Shonen Jump titles

If you really like Soul Eater you should want it to finish on a high note instead of artificially lengthening its lifespan


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 21, 2012)

Still, I dont think a year or two more would hurt. And i would like to see Maka's mom + Kid becoming a shinigami...


----------



## Kek (Apr 22, 2012)

Bill from Accounting said:


> Where are people coming up with this whole "this is the last arc" thing?
> 
> Things I still expect to happen:
> 
> ...



I'm fairly certain that is happening now.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 23, 2012)

Aldric said:


> Ohkubo always said he didn't want his series to become a neverending trainwreck like the big Shonen Jump titles
> 
> If you really like Soul Eater you should want it to finish on a high note instead of artificially lengthening its lifespan



I agree with most of this, except trainwreck thing. Are you saying One Piece is a never ending trainwreck? I think it and if Naruto ends in like 2 years after wrapping up this war arc, settles Orochikabuto and Sasuke somehow (Preferably by having those two die) and shows what becomes of the main cast (Like a final chapter where Naruto is Hokage, has a baby or two with someone and a glimpse of some important characters) then it would've ended in a satisfying manner. 

Bleach is exactly what you called it though, if the current arc is the last one it will have gone one for two arcs beyond what it should've.



Itachifan727 said:


> Still, I dont think a year or two more would hurt. And i would like to see Maka's mom + Kid becoming a shinigami...



It would be ideal if most of the stuff mentioned by the people, which are things I also want to see, gets done in this arc. I don't like monthly series to goo on too long for one thing.

Also this is a big epic arc that would an ideal final arc, especially as Kishin is pretty much the ultimate enemy that could possibly exist. Sure something else could pop up out of nowhere, but I'd rather not have this series do the DBZ thing. 
This arc and the threats on the moon should be the only mysteries space should offer in that setting.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 23, 2012)

I like OP but Naruto and Bleach are undeniably trainwrecks and at least in Naruto's case it could have been avoided if it ended a few hundred chapters earlier


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 23, 2012)

Skaddix said:


> Yeah Death Scythes need to happen for Spartoi.
> Plenty of plot left. Also its a manga, new more powerful villains coming out of nowhere happens a lot.
> 
> Still looks like we got the last stand of the Old Guard Death Scythes. Should be pretty epic although the meisters for the old guard look pretty young. Although they will still have 2 Elder Scythes plus Sol.



I'm expecting Tsubaki not to become a death scythe or at least not under Black Star. He still has his goal of becoming a Bushin which has been heavily foreshadowed and that doesn't exactly require Tsubaki to become a death scythe. I number of death scythes made does seem a bit iffy considering there's been a grand total of 2 witches killed so far and one of them is MIA, so unless there's a time skip I don't expect most of Spartoi to get Death scythes.



Aldric said:


> I like OP but Naruto and Bleach are undeniably trainwrecks and at least in Naruto's case it could have been avoided if it ended a few hundred chapters earlier



Actually I don't think that would have helped. I mean most of part 2 has been pretty bad in comparison to part 1 but there has been no real part where I thought yeah this would be a great place to end the manga. It's been for the most part quite consistent, consistently bad but consistent none the less. So I don't really see how the manga would have been better off finishing earlier.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 28, 2012)

Koori said:


> Let's see.
> 
> -Shinigami dies
> *-Asura is devoured by Crona*
> -Maaba gets her eye backt.



ROFL No, but the reverse will likely happen. That's more like hopeful wishing on the part of Crona fans. Asura's insanity alone can reproduce a nerevending army of clowns.  To say Crona is strong enough to eat Asura is just unlikely.

The manga can easily create new and better antagonists. I just don't hold any faith in the "trainwreck arguments" considering they are almost wholly subjective. The manga may have dealt with a primary subject before, but it could likely expand its theme. If anything this arc is simply meant to close all of those lose threads and wipe the slate clean for new arcs.


----------



## Immortal King (Apr 28, 2012)

Crona wasn't hyped and built up as much as she was only to get killed by Asura.That doesn't mean she stands a chance against him,but in the event of a loss she'll probably manage to escape/will be saved


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 28, 2012)

I need to get caught up!


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 28, 2012)

Immortal King said:


> Crona wasn't hyped and built up as much as she was only to get killed by Asura.That doesn't mean she stands a chance against him,but in the event of a loss she'll probably manage to escape/will be saved



If anything Asura will be the turning point for Crona becoming a good guy, but hype doesn't amount to much. Mosquito was hyped and died(I am comparing how they were hyped not their levels of power) by Noah. I just think it's unreasonable to assume Asura is going to be eaten that easily. Asura just doesn't have hype, but is a fairly prominent force in the manga through teh sheer impact of his insanity.


----------



## Koori (Apr 28, 2012)

I'll agree with you this won't be the last arc and that there's a lot more to cover and that plenty of new threats can easily appear. But the final purpose of Medusa's experiment was make Crona the ultimate Kishin. Why do you think she injected Asura with the same black blood that runs through Crona's veins?


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 28, 2012)

Koori said:


> I'll agree with you this won't be the last arc and that there's a lot more to cover and that plenty of new threats can easily appear. But the final purpose of Medusa's experiment was make Crona the ultimate Kishin. Why do you think she injected Asura with the same black blood that runs through Crona's veins?


'

Because it'd be horribly anticlimactic and cliche for one. Another reason is simply that you'd have to ignore Asura's power, the same power that is currently destroying the world. Yes, Crona has that same blood, but Asura is the owner of that blood and exists on a completely different plane of power. Medusa augmented her own powers with madness and they paled in comparison to Justice's clown fusion.  Medusa's experiments are not the absolute height of power.


----------



## Koori (Apr 28, 2012)

But what if Asura gets severely weakened by the end of the arc and Crona takes advantage of.

Aldric is not gonna like what you say.


----------



## Immortal King (Apr 28, 2012)

Koori said:


> But what if Asura gets severely weakened by the end of the arc and Crona takes advantage of.
> 
> *Aldric is not gonna like what you say*.



And yet i think he's entitled to his opinion,don't you?

Tbh can't see who of those currently on the moon can even hope to seriously harm Asura(maybe wildcard Noah but i doubt it he'll be out of lives before he knows it if the Spartoi can take him out).

Besides let's not forget the Shini/Asura fight and that Asura was weakened by having just been resurrected,and seeing as i don't think Crona can hold a candle to Death either,her chances are slim to none


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 28, 2012)

Immortal King said:


> And yet i think he's entitled to his opinion,don't you?
> 
> Tbh can't see who of those currently on the moon can even hope to seriously harm Asura(maybe wildcard Noah but i doubt it he'll be out of lives before he knows it if the Spartoi can take him out).
> 
> Besides let's not forget the Shini/Asura fight and that Asura was weakened by having just been resurrected,and seeing as i don't think Crona can hold a candle to Death either,her chances are slim to none



That's a fair argument, you might be right.  I could see Asura getting weakened enough for something to happen. 

Also, I don't really want Crona to be the final boss because I'd prefer for him/her not to die.


----------



## Koori (Apr 28, 2012)

What your preferences are and what happens actually are two different things.

That said, Shinigami stated Kid needs to awaken his true shinigami self, if they hope to have a chance to defeat Asura.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Apr 29, 2012)

It's a cautious balance to draw, between trainwrecking a manga into infinity and cutting it down before is full harvest was ripe.  There's a lot of GOOD shit left for this manga to do.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 30, 2012)

Atsuro said:


> '
> 
> Because it'd be horribly anticlimactic and cliche for one. Another reason is simply that you'd have to ignore Asura's power, the same power that is currently destroying the world. Yes, Crona has that same blood, but Asura is the owner of that blood and exists on a completely different plane of power. Medusa augmented her own powers with madness and they paled in comparison to Justice's clown fusion.  Medusa's experiments are not the absolute height of power.



I don't see how Asura can be "on a completely different plane of power" than someone who could casually destroy cities before getting another powerup

Crona is already a beast and to be honest I've always felt Asura was a pretty poor main antagonist as he's been completely out of the manga since his resurrection, being that vague force of evil in the background while Crona always remained an important and visible part of the plot


----------



## Soul (May 1, 2012)

I don't know, Aldric.
Chrona is powerful, yes, Asura has so much hype that he may just overpower anyone bar Shinigami with ease.

We will have to wait and see.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (May 2, 2012)

I'm beginning to think that Crona actually can't replace Asura.  Sure, Asura might be replaced in the end, but if so he's being replaced by something not Terror-oriented.  Crona has gone somewhere entirely different now.  It's not about being isolated from the world or unable to cope with other people, Crona has made an enemy of the sensibility of the world itself.  The madness is there, maybe even equivalent, since Crona has now had an epiphany moment just like the one Asura had which snapped him into a different thinking mode and made him strip off his coverings, but Terror?  I don't know about Terror.  As for what's motivating Crona right this second, I see no Terror in it.  Crona's not afraid anymore that's for damn sure.  Driven, I think, is the word I'd use.  Deeply, insanely, driven.


----------



## Gold Roger (May 2, 2012)

I don't foresee Crona overcoming Asura completely even though the black blood has evolved this much it will still be unlikely. Though if anyone is going to be taken down I would say Noah is first.


----------



## Kek (May 3, 2012)

Perhaps the Kishin will allow Crona to overtake him willingly?


----------



## Soul (May 3, 2012)

Or perhaps it will be the other way around


----------



## Gold Roger (May 3, 2012)

Doubtful Crona is on a mad quest for the Kishin's power.

But Asura won't be letting Crona overcome him.


----------



## Koori (May 13, 2012)

Chapter 98 raw. I lol'd with almost every panel


----------



## Kek (May 13, 2012)

Hey look. Fanservice.


----------



## Aldric (May 13, 2012)

Kim tan opening interdimensional portals with her pantsu uguguguguuuu

Someone buy Ohkubo a ticket for a soapland or something he's going insane

I like the design for the fox (?) witch though


----------



## Koori (May 15, 2012)

Oh by the way, the battle in the moon has ended, the new chapter has a completely distinct title.

Here is the raw for those who are interested:

and it is better shown in the anime


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 23, 2012)

Chapter is out finally.

dodged


----------



## The_Evil (May 23, 2012)

Kid has the best line of defense.

Namely " I could kill all of you" defense.

This chapter cracked me up.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 23, 2012)

I have to say Mabaa was kind of disappointing I expected more from her to be honest.

I was expecting her to get right up in his face and say something like  "Arrogant brat you think you can kill me?" when Kid stated he could kill everyone in the room.

Hopefully we see some of her personality next chapter and hopefully Free loses that eye before they leave.


----------



## Moon (May 23, 2012)

Suddenly fanservice, fanservice everywhere.

I was also expecting Mabaa to do something about Kidd rather than sitting back. Though with her ability keeping the witch realm hidden she is pretty parallel to Shinigami, wouldn't be surprised if she wasn't able to move around either. 

Chapter was a bit too standard, felt like I've seen this same scenario play out in dozens of other manga, though the you should work with me because I could easily wipe the floor with you comment was somewhat fresh. 

Black Star pogo-sticking to the moon


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 23, 2012)

I know...that was another thing that weird-ed me out. I thought she could speak...or is it just not English?


----------



## Kek (May 23, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> I know...that was another thing that weird-ed me out. I thought she could speak...or is it just not English?



I'm fairly certain all Maaba can say is 'Nyamu'. 

And is Kid refering to his seeing Kim in the shower as their 'physical relationship' or did I miss something?


----------



## noobthemusical (May 23, 2012)

She can probably speak she just doesn't want to yet.

I predict she'll talk next chapter.

Also anyone else think she'll be a little kid underneath her clothes, and it will be her energy saving form.


----------



## Kek (May 23, 2012)

Based on what I've seen so far, I'm expecting something like a cat. Isn't 'nyamu' a cat sound to the japanese?


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 23, 2012)

Kek said:


> I'm fairly certain all Maaba can say is 'Nyamu'.
> 
> And is Kid refering to his seeing Kim in the shower as their 'physical relationship' or did I miss something?



I think he is talking about *that night*. Definitely not the shower moment.


----------



## Kek (May 23, 2012)

Utopia Realm said:


> I think he is talking about *that night*. Definitely not the shower moment.



Which night is this?


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2012)

You know, _that_ night.


----------



## Kek (May 23, 2012)

Fuck you guys


----------



## Animeace (May 24, 2012)

They had sex like a boss


----------



## Koori (May 24, 2012)

Arisa's animal theme is a Firefly. Risa? No idea, so if someone could enlighten me...


----------



## Aldric (May 24, 2012)

Good job on the shameless pedophilia Ohkubo I'm sure Ken Akamatsu is proud of you



> Arisa's animal theme is a Firefly. Risa? No idea, so if someone could enlighten me...



Butterfly

Or a fucking moth or something


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2012)

Aldric said:


> Good job on the shameless pedophilia Ohkubo I'm sure Ken Akamatsu is proud of you



Someone has to pick up the underage fanservice slack now that negima has ended.


----------



## Tangible (May 24, 2012)

Heard SE is cancelled. No chapter next month.








Anyway, hilarious chapter. Opening the portal to the witch world had me laughing so hard. And do blackstar and maka think they are going to jump to the moon?


----------



## Koori (May 24, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Someone has to pick up the underage fanservice slack now that negima has ended.



He was referring to the witches commenting on Kid. I guess.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 24, 2012)

Since when did Shibusen had so many witches working for them? i can't remember them at all, i thought Kim was the only one.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 24, 2012)

Really? Seems unlikely, now that it also has a spin off series.

The monthly format didn't work for me, I can't think of many monthly series that I followed for a long time but for SE it didn't feel like it was suited for it for some reason.


----------



## Koori (May 24, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Really? Seems unlikely, now that it also has a spin off series.



He's just joking!



the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Since when did Shibusen had so many witches working for them? i can't remember them at all, i thought Kim was the only one.



Where have you been?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 25, 2012)

That is why i don't like monthly series, i always forget certain details.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (May 26, 2012)

Arisa and Risa are those 2 cabaret girls (read: whorehouse prostitutes-lite) that Spirit had been fawning over in his off time since the very early chapters.

Eruka was captured when Black Star brought her in to Shinigami.

Blair isn't there with them because she's a cat, not a witch.

That's where they came from.




I think this chapter does sort of confirm that witches is bitches.
& I was sooooooo happy to finally see that Kaguya fuckin' eat it.  Long overdue


chapter was just so good.


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (May 26, 2012)

good chapter not much happen but still good

hopefully we get to see a bit more action on the moon on the next chapter as it will be more a little bit more talking


----------



## Skaddix (May 26, 2012)

Indeed if this the last stand of the Death Scythe Old Guard. I want to see more of them in action.


----------



## Soul (May 26, 2012)

Great chapter.
Fucking awesome Kid is fucking awesome.


----------



## Idol (Jun 11, 2012)

*Soul Eater #99 Raw:* Riceballicious


----------



## Koori (Jun 11, 2012)

I fell off my chair laughing, that page, that final page :rofl

Oh god, this arc just keeps getting better.


----------



## scaramanga (Jun 11, 2012)

What the hell? Excalibur actually is the Moon?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 11, 2012)

A raw already? 

Seems pretty early but I'm not complaining the more Soul eater the better. 

It looks we finally see the Kishin well at least I hope so either way that things looks beastly.


----------



## Bill from Accounting (Jun 11, 2012)

So what has happened to Not!?  Was kinda enjoying it but havent seen a release since chapter 11.


----------



## scaramanga (Jun 11, 2012)

> So what has happened to Not!? Was kinda enjoying it but havent seen a release since chapter 11.


 Chapter 12 was released in May, but looks like nobody cares to translate it.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 11, 2012)

Ugh what it does it say on the very last page I really hope it's not a break or something especially when things are just about heat up now.

With the Kishin finally coming out and Crona arriving on the moon


----------



## Aldric (Jun 12, 2012)

Next month there's a color spread and the results of the second popularity poll


----------



## Neelix (Jun 12, 2012)

Did anyone else notice the quality of artwork wasnt up to its usual standards?

Come on Ohkubo dont get lazy now...


----------



## Koori (Jun 12, 2012)

What the hell are you talking about? The artwork keeps its quality like always.

So yeah, the SE Not! spinoff has made a serious turn.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 13, 2012)

pg19 of the ch is all in JPN...this is interesting though. I am getting excited.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 13, 2012)

Chapter is out at.

Nobody keeping up with this anymore?


----------



## scaramanga (Jun 13, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Chapter is out at.
> 
> Nobody keeping up with this anymore?


They didn't translate the most important page.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soul (Jun 13, 2012)

That was a pretty good chapter.


----------



## Tangible (Jun 13, 2012)

EXCALIBUR!!!!


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jun 14, 2012)

scaramanga said:


> They didn't translate the most important page.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



No one can translate Excalibur.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2012)

Well that was a huge exposition dump if I ever saw one... 

Still cool.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 14, 2012)

Pretty Good. Everyone is converging kind of funny that if Maka and Blackstar had gone back with the rest they could have just caught a flight too the moon.

Still if Kid rewrites the rules no more death scythes. Cool to see Killik again.

So Shibusen has 3 Death Scythes and Meisters, Sid and Clay, Kid, Kilik and I guess Ox. Maka and Blackstar as well eventually so 10 Pairs with Witch Support Coming.  Should be fun. Although want more of the Death Scythes fighting.


----------



## ragnara (Jun 14, 2012)

We need to see more of the witches, they are far more interesting than Shibusen.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 14, 2012)

What's with page 19?

edit: nvm the other website has it translated

//HbS


----------



## Moon (Jun 15, 2012)

Which site, or can someone just post the page? The page I looked the most forward to from the raw was still raw on the one I read.

Sid has a lot of balls talking like that to a Noah who is likely stronger than one that flat out raped multiple death scythes and Stein.


----------



## Koori (Jun 16, 2012)

Moon said:


> Which site, or can someone just post the page? The page I looked the most forward to from the raw was still raw on the one I read.
> 
> Sid has a lot of balls talking like that to a Noah who is likely stronger than one that flat out raped multiple death scythes and Stein.



Oh cmon, they got ambushed thanks to Tezca's "follow me, please", that can't count as a power meter to gauge Noah's strenght  

But yeah, the Rage incarnation is clearly much stronger.


----------



## scaramanga (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't like this conversation about new order. It's death flag for Shinigami.


----------



## Koori (Jun 16, 2012)

scaramanga said:


> I don't like this conversation about new order. It's death flag for Shinigami.



Oh cmon, Shinigami's fate was sealed the day Kid connected one of the lines of the Sanzu.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jun 16, 2012)

Moon said:


> Which site, or can someone just post the page? The page I looked the most forward to from the raw was still raw on the one I read.



You can read the complete translated version here:
this


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 16, 2012)

Koori said:


> Oh cmon, Shinigami's fate was sealed the day Kid connected one of the lines of the Sanzu.



True, but it;'s still sad to see him go. His goofy voice in the anime was just funny as hell.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 16, 2012)

And suddenly it all makes sense,.  I never really thought aboutthe why between the witches and death, I just accepted it.  Didn't even label the witches evil, just in conflict by their nature.  Kishin was always an anomaly, but this does explain Arachne and Medusa fully.

In an attempt to not whine over the wait, thoughts onwhy the yelling witch has such a deep beef with shibusen?  Perhaps she knew or was related to the first killed witch?


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm not liking Kidd's decision to stop taking witches souls. This means Tsubaki will never become a deathscythe/B*S will never reach his full potential. It seems unfair that Maka will be the only one in the group to get a deathscythe when she's the weakest.


----------



## Koori (Jun 16, 2012)

As long as evil witches keep existing, more weapons will become Death Scythes. And Tsubaki, Liz & Patty will as well.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, if the demon children have offspring, will part of the genes be passed to the children as well, making them half-demon weapon? They may not have a 100% prob. to transform but they could still have the gene in their bodies, making it easier to pass down further down the line?


----------



## Danchou (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm hyped for the next chapter. Hopefully we'll see the Kishin.

We know that it's Sids mission to track the Kishin but what are Sid and the rest supposed to do once they find him? There is no one there that actually has a chance of beating him.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 24, 2012)

Wait, I thought that thing WAS the Kishin? OR maybe some kind of madness-made monster that is under its control/influence.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Jun 24, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Wait, I thought that thing WAS the Kishin? OR maybe some kind of madness-made monster that is under its control/influence.



Pretty sure what they saw was just a madness-induced hallucination like when the Kishin was awakening.


----------



## Soul (Jun 24, 2012)

^This is correct; it was just an hallucination, just as the one Free and Eruka saw before releasing the Kishin.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 10, 2012)

So when can we expect some spoilers for this month?


----------



## Idol (Jul 11, 2012)

*Soul Eater #100 Raw:* JJT - Juin Jutsu Team


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you Idol for the raws.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have to say I was expecting more from this chapter we didn't get a single update on the Kishin location or Crona. 

Though when Excalibur arrived at Shibusen that was awesome Shinigami's face looked like he had his awesome old mask on for a second.

Though at least everyone will be on the Moon next chapter so the pace should pick up by then.


----------



## scaramanga (Jul 12, 2012)

Where mah popularity poll?!


----------



## Aldric (Jul 12, 2012)

Second popularity poll results:

1. Kid

2. Maka

3. Soul

4. Black Star

5. Crona

6. Excalibur

7. Tsubaki

8. Stein

9. Medusa

10. Shinigami-sama

11. Justin

12. Patti

13. Kim

14. Marie

15. Liz

16. Spirit

17. Blair

18. Hero

19. Ragnarok


----------



## scaramanga (Jul 12, 2012)

> 1. Kid
> 
> 2. *Maka*
> 
> ...





> *
> 18. Hero*


What the...


----------



## Aldric (Jul 12, 2012)

lol Black Star


----------



## Moon (Jul 12, 2012)

Certainly not how I'd of voted. Kidd's been boring lately and Maka at #2 is crazy. Free not even in the top 20 now, he's been forgotten by everyone. 

Justin not top 10 isn't good but I wasn't all that fond of how his character changed after the middle of the Noah ark or so. 

This arc is draggin like crazy, so much of this could have been done in a few pages, what happened to story lines like Brew where it was just 3-4 chapters of excellent pacing. Past two arcs have dragged on and on pointlessly.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2012)

Why is Maka even on there?  This isn't the Unpopular poll.


----------



## Sesha (Jul 12, 2012)

Japan never had much love for the spastic, hyperactive loudmouth, so it's a feat Brook Stir made the top 5.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 12, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Why is Maka even on there?  This isn't the Unpopular poll.



U MAD????????

I'm sorry I just wanted to do this at least once


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 12, 2012)

was it worth it aldrich?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2012)

Aldric said:


> U MAD????????
> 
> I'm sorry I just wanted to do this at least once



Siggin it.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 12, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> was it worth it aldrich?



Of this life I have no regret


----------



## scaramanga (Jul 12, 2012)

Sesha said:


> Japan never had much love for the spastic, hyperactive loudmouth, so it's a feat Brook Stir made the top 5.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 12, 2012)

Ignoring various butt hurt over the popularity poll, off topic but, I like how Spider-man got in there. Fuck yeah, Spiderman is more popular in Japan (or at least that stations watchers) than plenty of the well anime trash.


----------



## Tangible (Jul 12, 2012)

EXCALIBURRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2012)

Fuck yeah Golgo 13's on that list!


----------



## Koori (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm simply basking in the butthurt over Maka making top 3.



Maka BS and Kidd are the three main focal characters of the series.  Who'd have thought they'd all place high in a popularity poll, right?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 14, 2012)

And Soul, LP and Tsubaki duh.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm not actually butthurt, just genuinely confused.  Last I checked Maka wasn't popular.  Doesn't matter if they're a main character.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 15, 2012)

Well maybe is that is US. She could be more popular in Japan.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 16, 2012)

I think he's thinking more in the last popularity poll in which she didn't do so well despite being the main character and there hasn't been a substanstial difference in character since then. Most probably all the Maka fanservice paid off.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 16, 2012)

Not sure why people are surprised with the results. She ranked third in the first poll and it's not uncommon for the main character to not ranked first in official popularity polls.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 16, 2012)

They are my three facs as well; Kid is just too much lulz during his emo moments. Soul is just   and Maka is just a good female progtag compared to the pieces of shit we see in Naruto. Nice change for me.


----------



## Kek (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 16, 2012)

Where's my chapter 100?

//HbS


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 16, 2012)

So did Soul and Maka fuck yet?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 16, 2012)

Still...no chapter out.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 16, 2012)

This is taking fucking forever, like always.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 18, 2012)

It's out finally.

Bucky's words


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 18, 2012)

Excalibur is being a useless douche again.


----------



## Kek (Jul 18, 2012)

Not much seemed to happen this chapter.


----------



## Soul (Jul 18, 2012)

Kek said:


> Not much seemed to happen this chapter.



Shit was pretty good, though.
Maka and Black Star are on the moon already, Kid has confidence in his plan, and Excalibur kind of pissed off Shinigami.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 18, 2012)

That panel was just bamf. He was gonna do something; seems like he still has tricks her  can use even though his soul is protecting DC and he's not wielding a deathsyche.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jul 18, 2012)

This month we found out that Shinigami actually can leave Death City and take part in the fighting personally, but chooses not to do so because it would compromise a greater goal he's devoted to.  How about that.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 18, 2012)

I thought his soul was bound there? Unless he choose to move it/ or the effects are perm.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jul 18, 2012)

I thought so too, but from Excalibur's converstation with Shinigami that's what I got.

Shinigami said it would be nice if Excalibur would help fight.
Excalibur turned around and said it'd be nice if Shinigami fought too.

Rather than point out that was impossible, Shinigami said that wasn't an option because it would be the ruin of all that they had accomplished thus far.
So I took that to mean he can actually leave, but that there would be consequences to something that he holds dear if he did leave, so he wont.  That's what I took from it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 18, 2012)

Interesting...Maybe he can leave bc of the truce with the witches? Then again, there's still the third Medusa sis out there right? the one featured in NOT! or possibly by the time it is in SE she could be dead or still unknown....


----------



## Furious George (Jul 19, 2012)

Haha "younglings".


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Surprised at the lack of enjoying BS's insanity.  Lasers?  Fuck your lasers.  I mean, if he's going to beat God, how can he not punch lasers?  Looking back, Kid really has been kind of naive the entire series so be it by mangaka or translation, that line stuck out pretty well.

Sad the side characters only have so much more to be doing.  Ah well, Shinigami-sama...why so serious?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2012)

Well, those weren?t exactly lasers

but BS just grabbing and returning them was awesome


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 20, 2012)

That was just BAMF. He's so crazy it's what makes him my fifth fav char.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 22, 2012)

IDGabrielHM said:


> I thought so too, but from Excalibur's converstation with Shinigami that's what I got.
> 
> Shinigami said it would be nice if Excalibur would help fight.
> Excalibur turned around and said it'd be nice if Shinigami fought too.
> ...



Um, what? 

Shunsui and Ukitake first saw the Espada?

Shinigami says nothing. Anyways, I'm guessing that Excalibur will unbound Shinigami somehow and he will go to the moon and use Excalibur as his Deathscythe.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jul 22, 2012)

Infinite Xero said:


> Um, what?
> 
> ch 9 released



It's called turning the page.  Try it out.
If you're going to use canon to contradict me I must insist you read the whole thing first.



*Spoiler*: __ 





> What a foolish thing to say...if I ever use that, then everything we've worked for will [be] worth nothing!


From that context maybe he can't leave, but does have a weapon at his disposal valid for use in combat on the moon, from there, but with an extremely high opportunity cost associated with it.  Then again "that" could be something that unchains him at that cost, so whatevs.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 22, 2012)

IDGabrielHM said:


> It's called turning the page.  Try it out.
> If you're going to use canon to contradict me I must insist you read the whole thing first.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I thought that what was on the next page was from someone else. My apologies.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 13, 2012)

Where's the new chapter 

edit:


that's not an answer

//HbS


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry to say but Soul Eater's been canceled.


----------



## scaramanga (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Moon (Aug 14, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Sorry to say but Soul Eater's been canceled.





Hunted by sister said:


> Where's the new chapter
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...




The entire history of this Soul Eater discussion thread in a nutshell.


----------



## Koori (Aug 15, 2012)

Why are you even bothering, don't you know that megane only cares for the Thompsons?

Sorry Aldric, you were probably expecting me to come up with the raw. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 15, 2012)

Moon said:


> The entire history of this Soul Eater discussion thread in a nutshell.



God bless you and your beautiful synopsis skills.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 15, 2012)

I am guessing it is bad that I found "her" a funny and enjoyable read?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 16, 2012)

She sometimes does write funny stuff. Seems like a fun chapter, too. Moon, add a "got cancelled" quote into that post #177 

//HbS


----------



## Moon (Aug 16, 2012)

It's been there. It was the trifecta, all it needed was a rant about Maka really. 

I don't mind summary chick, I appreciate the time she takes to write it all up and it generally comes a lot quicker than the chapter, but I can certainly see how her style could get on someones nerves though lately it seems she does a bit less of the extra stuff and focuses more on the chapter and her actual thoughts on it.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Aug 23, 2012)

For those who are interested chapter 101 ch scan

link under spoiler tag


*Spoiler*: __ 



What she looks like now  lastpost


----------



## Koori (Aug 23, 2012)

Maaba: most badass witch ever.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 27, 2012)

Wheres mah chapter.


----------



## Soul (Aug 27, 2012)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> Wheres mah chapter.



How about _not_ posting when we are all waiting for the chapter?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 27, 2012)

Soul said:


> How about _not_ posting when we are all waiting for the chapter?



Just wanted to bump the thread in case the chapter is already out and people forgot about it.


----------



## Soul (Aug 27, 2012)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> Just wanted to bump the thread in case the chapter is already out and people forgot about it.



Don't worry, we don't forget.


----------



## Kek (Aug 28, 2012)

Cancelled.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 28, 2012)

Where the hell is my chapter it should of been out ages ago.


----------



## scaramanga (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks like translation was canceled.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2012)

I told you guys that week's ago.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ah, what the fuck...

Never heard about this shit.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 6, 2012)

Did they fuck yet?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks like were going to have to wait for Vortex to scanalate it unless whatever group does it gets off there ass and does it.

Though Vortex is always is a month behind with there releases.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 6, 2012)

better late than never i say. more so since i cant get print of the volumes.


----------



## Lord Hirako (Sep 6, 2012)

Strange the Chapter was translated in spanish several weeks ago


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 6, 2012)

WHAT? are you serious  then it should be easier to translate form Spanish no?

BLEH nevermind that, that was dumb.


----------



## アストロ (Sep 7, 2012)

I hope they do a reboot of the anime


----------



## Soul (Sep 7, 2012)

Where is the spanish shit?
Fuck yeah Mexico/Spain.


----------



## scaramanga (Sep 7, 2012)

Soul said:


> Where is the spanish shit?
> Fuck yeah Mexico/Spain.


----------



## Soul (Sep 7, 2012)

?Sasuke? said:


> For those who are interested chapter 101 ch scan
> 
> link under spoiler tag
> 
> ...



This was a good chapter.
I am kind of pleased, even if not much happened.


----------



## Cxille (Sep 8, 2012)

It would be pretty great if the manga got a new anime; something like FMA: Brotherhood. 
Not sure if the SE manga is popular enough, though. Oh, well...



Vino said:


> Did they fuck yet?



Nah. Soul and Maka are more like... Platonic Life Partners. brotp, not otp.

Yeah, I just quoted TVtropes.


----------



## Zelavour (Sep 8, 2012)

*Soul Eater any good?*

Im interested in trying this manga out but i didnt like the anime much (only watched up to episode 2 before the characters gotten very annoying).
But that was like 2 years ago.

Now i want to try the manga, what is it like?
Im used to Naruto and i want another manga with some good fights and decent story and characters with personality.


----------



## Cxille (Sep 8, 2012)

I won't say that Soul Eater is top-tier shounen manga material, but Ohkubo knows how to craft a fairly invigorating plot with fun and dynamic characters (though I feel it's gone a bit downhill as of late). 

Overall, it's a fun manga. Definitely better than Naruto or Bleach (though I guess that's not a hard task to accomplish), but it's no One Piece or Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## Babby (Sep 8, 2012)

It's nice. It's a bit like Bleach but over-all it's fun.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 8, 2012)

If you can find enjoyment out of Naruto, you can find enjoyment out of Soul Eater.

Warning though, the manga has terrible art in the beginning.


----------



## bubble_lord (Sep 8, 2012)

I found Soul Eater to be annoyingly wacky like it was trying too hard.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 8, 2012)

As other people said, it's decent to mediocre

Definitely better than the shitpile that is current Naruto though


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 8, 2012)

Better than Naruto and bleach, thats it


----------



## Blunt (Sep 8, 2012)

It's translation just got cancelled. So I'd wait for that to start up again before you get invested. It was decent, I liked the concept, but it was never able to keep my attention so I dropped it around chapter 60.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 8, 2012)

Hell yes. Soul Eater is great shonen manga, no nakama power ups, and no friendship speeches. The characters are really likable and unique, they actually develop and change. (in a good way) Not to mention, the world has a cool Halloween theme with horror movie references as well as character references.

I definitely recommend it.


----------



## scaramanga (Sep 8, 2012)

Soul Eater is a great manga. You can call some chapters mastreprice (dat 57 and 87).
But if you don't like characters, I doubt that you should start reading.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2012)

Aldric said:


> As other people said, it's decent to mediocre
> 
> Definitely better than the shitpile that is current Naruto though



Have you even read Naruto since the Chuunin exam?


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Sep 11, 2012)

wish this manga would would get the respect and attention it deserves.


----------



## Tracey469 (Sep 11, 2012)

hell are you guys getting this chapter from?


----------



## scaramanga (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Lacie (Sep 15, 2012)

I think Soul Eater is kind of underrated. Not only has it got really well-developped characters, but I like the semi-unique themes that it revolves around and the original take Ohkubo had on them. We don't get a lot of shounen around which deal with themes of insanity, fear and courage as originally as SE, and some chapters are just plain masterpieces.

It's not God-tier material, but it's one of the few that get out of the ordinary.


----------



## Koori (Sep 15, 2012)

I know right? It deserves far more credit.

Also, about the spoiler...


*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY SHIT---

HOLY SHIT---

*ASURA!!!!!*


----------



## Morglay (Sep 15, 2012)

Is there any hope of an English translation group picking this up any time soon? (For the scans, not just spoilers.)


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 15, 2012)

102 spoilers are out already and chapter 101 STILL hasn't been released. 



Moglay said:


> Is there any hope of an English translation group picking this up any time soon? (For the scans, not just spoilers.)


Only option is too wait for Vortex release but they are a month behind.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes! The new chapter is translated!  Here.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 16, 2012)

Woop woop! long live Vortex scans.


----------



## Koori (Sep 16, 2012)

After 3 full spreads of black and filled with ominous, the last page gives you the creeps.


----------



## Moon (Sep 16, 2012)

Koori said:


> After 3 full spreads of black and filled with ominous, the last page gives you the creeps.



Where'd you find the newest chapter (102)? Vortex just has last months (101)

Found the raw, end was handled well.


----------



## Tangible (Sep 16, 2012)

Does Asura have the same lines in his hair as Kid?


----------



## scaramanga (Sep 16, 2012)

By the way, why Ox is bald again?


----------



## Morglay (Sep 16, 2012)

In reference to chapter 101: B*S' few fighting panels just completely destroyed all respect I had for Stein's little madness "rampage".


----------



## Soul (Sep 16, 2012)

So the next raw is here already; good.
Perhaps Vortex will start translating it now.


----------



## Soul (Sep 16, 2012)

scaramanga said:


> By the way, why Ox is bald again?



He shaved?



Moglay said:


> In reference to chapter 101: B*S' few fighting panels just completely destroyed all respect I had for Stein's little madness "rampage".



Yeah.
Black Star is starting to get rediculously overpowered.

Hard to believe that Stein isn't that strong.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 16, 2012)

He took out so many clowns in a couple of panels; but doesn't Tsubaki's demon sword form have ill effects on its wielder or was that already negated?


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 17, 2012)

Moglay said:


> In reference to chapter 101: B*S' few fighting panels just completely destroyed all respect I had for Stein's little madness "rampage".



He's doing some more stuff in Ch. 102 and its about time. B*S was always lacking in raw power out of the trio.  

Also, B*S > Stein right? Didn't Kid say that B*S is the strongest person in Shibusen? 



Itachifan727 said:


> He took out so many clowns in a couple of panels; but doesn't Tsubaki's demon sword form have ill effects on its wielder or was that already negated?



Negated way back when he visited Tsubaki's parents/before his final fight with Mifune.


----------



## Koori (Sep 17, 2012)

Infinite Xero said:


> He's doing some more stuff in Ch. 102 and its about time. B*S was always lacking in raw power out of the trio.
> 
> Also, B*S > Stein right? Didn't Kid say that B*S is the strongest person in Shibusen?



He meant among the students. So far there's no visible proof Black*Star surpassed Stein.

He however has quite improved since then, even more when the Great Old One from the book gave him a boost.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 17, 2012)

I forget things sometimes; between this, Naruto, and Fate/whatever it's too much.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 17, 2012)

Koori said:


> He meant among the students. So far there's no visible proof Black*Star surpassed Stein.
> 
> He however has quite improved since then, even more when the Great Old One from the book gave him a boost.



TBF Black star was implied to be at least around steins level anyway since a while back when they were having that Spar stein stated physically Black star was better than him, he just lacked the soul attack prowess Stein had, which stein said would take practice, So while he may not neccesarily be stated to be stronger he should be around at that level.

There was also that students supassing master bit with greed, though i'm not really surpirised you ignored/forgot that.


----------



## Koori (Sep 17, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> There was also that students supassing master bit with greed, though i'm not really surpirised you ignored/forgot that.



TBF they got ambushed because of Tezca, and after that Stein crushed Justin with ease, so I don't think a surprise attack should count for.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 17, 2012)

Infinite Xero said:


> He's doing some more stuff in Ch. 102 and its about time. *B*S was always lacking in raw power out of the trio.  *
> 
> Also, B*S > Stein right? Didn't Kid say that B*S is the strongest person in Shibusen?



Lacking in raw power... He has been the "power house" of the trio for a long time. What he lacked was the technical ability the other 2 had.

I knew he was stronger than Stein as well. I was just laughing at the fact so much panel time was wasted with Stein's madness mode... Then B*S wanders in and within 2 panels makes Stein look like trash. *Which by the way I do not believe he is.*

I guess it was the author making it clear that Spartoi will be the ones to win this war, not the Golden Oldies.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, which seems kinda sad. I was hoping the old guys got a chance to shine too...is it me or does every shounen manga do this so far? At least the ones I've read. Just because the side chars are older than 15 doesn't mean they should be benched/outclassed so easily.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 17, 2012)

At least stein got to finish Justin, if this was Naruto he wouldn't even be able to do that.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 17, 2012)

That's one good thing. hopefully Kakashi can finish off his vilian. Wonder what's going on with Noah, Sid and the Kishin though...


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 18, 2012)

Moglay said:


> Lacking in raw power... He has been the "power house" of the trio for a long time. What he lacked was the technical ability the other 2 had.



No, he wasn't. Kid was always the one with the most raw power and B*S was always the most skilled in combat.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 18, 2012)

Kid's fighting style was never to just charge in head first though. He always used finesse and quick thinking over raw power. He acknowledged the fact that he needed to adapt his style to be more like Black Star and overcome problems head on by overpowering his opponents (when the time called for it.)

It has been stated in the manga that Kid's fighting style was never brute strength but quick wit and technical ability. He is the most powerful however it was never his style to simply power through opponents like Black Star does. This was a whole chapter earlier in the arc before the secretary lady died.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 18, 2012)

That's a nice back story but yeah, Kid currently and has always had the most raw power. How he uses it is irrelevant to my point.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 18, 2012)

My 2nd point was meant to be that the fact Kid has always been more powerful does not detract from the fact that for a long time Black Star has also been super strong... If anything it makes B*S look even more crazy strong by the fact he could fight on equal terms and even overpower Kid in the book of Eibon. I just forgot what I was trying to say half way through typing it and ending up writing the same thing twice.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Sep 18, 2012)

Finally an English translation has been released!!!


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 18, 2012)

Not sure what you guys are talking about, but Black Star has been the strongest of the group for a long ass time.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 20, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Not sure what you guys are talking about, but Black Star has been the strongest of the group for a long ass time.



Pretty much since the begining of Spartoi it implied (his skill level was leagues above most of students, with Kid now catching up).


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 20, 2012)

JashinistShockTrooper said:


> I think the author is on maternity leave or something like that.



We were talking about destructive capacity.


----------



## El Guapo (Sep 20, 2012)

Love Black Starr, but Kid would still win in power. 3rd line of sanzou anyone?


----------



## Soul (Sep 21, 2012)

El Guapo said:


> Love Black Starr, but Kid would still win in power. 3rd line of sanzou anyone?



We don't have feats from the Third Line of Sanzu, IIRC.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 21, 2012)

Seriously? I thought we did; I just woke up so my brain is not working. I know we saw it though, just not what it did right?


----------



## アストロ (Sep 21, 2012)

are they going to do an anime reboot anytime soon?


----------



## El Guapo (Sep 21, 2012)

Courage punch trumps anything of Black Starr's.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 21, 2012)

El Guapo said:


> Courage punch trumps anything of Black Starr's.



A punch or a sword hmmm....


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 21, 2012)

I thought Bones did something like that, or was it just a rehash of the old eps with new OPs and Eds?


----------



## El Guapo (Sep 22, 2012)

I think we will see them get to the kishin this week,but they will find him dead with Crona about to eat his soul.


----------



## Koori (Sep 22, 2012)

El Guapo said:


> I think we will see them get to the kishin this week,but they will find him dead with Crona about to eat his soul.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 26, 2012)

Chapter 102 is out.

this


----------



## shadowlords (Sep 26, 2012)

Yo wtf is Kishin... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kid's real father/brother or something?


----------



## Soul (Sep 26, 2012)

No                                 .


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 26, 2012)

Interesting. Still surprised so many of the good guys are still alive.


----------



## shadowlords (Sep 26, 2012)

Soul said:


> No                                 .



But they look alike and have the lines of Eibon. 

F your opinion! they are!


----------



## Danchou (Sep 27, 2012)

Really good chapter. A lot of action and I thought Black star did a nice job of beating that witch only for Maka to steal the kill.

Anyway, I'm hoping the Kishin is going to live up to all the hype he's been given. Nobody there except maybe Maaba should be at his level.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 27, 2012)

Black star is so overpowered


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 27, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Black star is so overpowered



He's supposed to be. You can't aim to be a being on Shinigami's level if you permanently remain regular cast strength. 

The only real issue is Kidd in comparison to him, who is supposed to be at or around that level who is actually a "god" though not propely realized.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm kind of interested in how this is going down I mean there's no way they can take on both the Kishin and Crona at the same time.

As she's been shown to be above everyone there including Black star the only real threat to her would be Mabaa and Kidd with his Sanzu lines and Asura needs no explanation.

Though I think Asura might just stay in his hole until he's bothered since he's overly paranoid.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 27, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I'm kind of interested in how this is going down I mean there's no way they can take on both the Kishin and Crona at the same time.
> 
> As she's been shown to be above everyone there including Black star the only real threat to her would be Mabaa and Kidd with his Sanzu lines and Asura needs no explanation.
> 
> Though I think Asura might just stay in his hole until he's bothered since he's overly paranoid.



Depends how this shit will go down, Black Star will probably need his final achieving bushin (warrior god) fight and Kidd, will probably need his becoming a full Shinigami. Maka will probably also gain demon god slaying wavelength. 

I don't really see Mabaa doing much consider she has already pretty much stated she doesn't plan to actually join the fight.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 27, 2012)

Lol Maka (top panel):



I know it's the cloak that made the ass look square, but the whole thing together got me chuckling. Dat ass n face.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 27, 2012)

B*S is probably the strongest there excluding maybe Mabaa and that's the way its suppose to be. B*S is the embodiment of power and Kidd is the embodiment of Order. So, B*S + Kidd will likely be the ones to fight Kishin. Stein will probably be some kinda support or get sidelined by the madness. 



Thdyingbreed said:


> I'm kind of interested in how this is going down I mean there's no way they can take on both the Kishin and Crona at the same time.
> 
> *As she's been shown to be above everyone there including Black star *the only real threat to her would be Mabaa and Kidd with his Sanzu lines and Asura needs no explanation.
> 
> Though I think Asura might just stay in his hole until he's bothered since he's overly paranoid.



lol no. Maka solos anyways.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 27, 2012)

Infinite Xero said:


> lol no. Maka solos anyways.


lol yes. Unless your forgetting how Crona casually took care of Black star at the church.

Not too mention she has too be regardless if she's going to be able to get the Kishins soul she has to be some kind of threat to it.


----------



## Kek (Sep 28, 2012)

Am I the only one who doesn't give a shit about power levels?


----------



## Imagine (Sep 28, 2012)

^Probably. 



Thdyingbreed said:


> I'm kind of interested in how this is going down I mean there's no way they can take on both the Kishin and Crona at the same time.
> 
> As she's been shown to be above everyone there including Black star the only real threat to her would be Mabaa and Kidd with his Sanzu lines and Asura needs no explanation.
> 
> Though I think Asura might just stay in his hole until he's bothered since he's overly paranoid.





Infinite Xero said:


> B*S is probably the strongest there excluding maybe Mabaa and that's the way its suppose to be. B*S is the embodiment of power and Kidd is the embodiment of Order. So, B*S + Kidd will likely be the ones to fight Kishin. Stein will probably be some kinda support or get sidelined by the madness.



I wouldn't mind Maka,Kidd,B*S,Stein and Mabaa all having to put an effort in, i want the Kishin to be that OP. This bastard has alot of hype to live up to.

Hell, add Killik and Ox too.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 28, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> lol yes. Unless your forgetting how Crona casually took care of Black star at the church.
> 
> Not too mention she has too be regardless if she's going to be able to get the Kishins soul she has to be some kind of threat to it.



The only thing Chrona did at the church was fly away. B*S would own her like he did previously if she stayed and fought. 

Assuming she makes it that far...


----------



## Soul (Sep 28, 2012)

Moglay said:


> Lol Maka



9.9/10 would bang.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 28, 2012)

Crona would completely decimate bulakku stallu

In terms of raw power Crona is above every spartoi/shibusen member, that's the guy(?) who casually destroyed a city before getting another powerup we're talking about here


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 28, 2012)

Black Star will casually destroy a country soon enough, begone Crona fans.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 28, 2012)

The only thing Black Star will casually destroy is his dignity if he fights Crona


----------



## shadowlords (Sep 28, 2012)

Black Star is everything Naruto tried to be. He will solo Asura.

I think they are trying to set up Crona to be the next Kishin but the real next Kishin is going to be Kid and Black Star will solo him too.


----------



## Soul (Sep 28, 2012)

shadowlords said:


> Black Star is everything Naruto tried to be. He will solo Asura.



Come on, now; you can't be serious.
Asura is on another level.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 28, 2012)

Soul said:


> Come on, now; you can't be serious.
> Asura is on another level.



Technically going by current set up up unless shinigami joins the fray there's a good chance he isn't though he maybe. He may not even be the primary villain with Crona on the scene. That leaves either they combine, Crona is mid-boss with Asura being primary, or Asura gets defeated before Crona (assuming this is the end of the manga)


----------



## Soul (Sep 28, 2012)

That's the thing, I am expecting Shinigami to join.
A few chapters ago he kind of said that he could move out of Death City, but he won't because "all his work" would have been in vain.

If Asura isn't dealt with, though, I could see him going to the Moon.


----------



## Koori (Sep 28, 2012)

Asura is the epitome of all beings, a demon born of the most impure and devilish thoughts, one of the Great Old Ones who allowed fear consume him, thus leading to the birth of an insatiable monster who ended up eating 3 of the 8 and even his weapon partner Vajra. He's a meister and at the same time a weapon of the highest caliber whose unrelenting power is only rivaled by Shinigami. On top of all that approaching him is enough to drive you insane, and he also has got great short and long range moves and a vast amount of deadly techniques.

And you're telling me Black*Star can solo him? HA!!!


----------



## Morglay (Sep 28, 2012)

Koori said:


> Asura is the epitome of all beings, a demon born of the most impure and devilish thoughts, one of the Great Old Ones who allowed fear consume him, thus leading to the birth of an insatiable monster who ended up eating 3 of the 8 and even his weapon partner Vajra.
> 
> And you're telling me Black*Star can solo him? HA!!!



^ What this guy said. I think they were joking though... By joking I mean fan-boying B*S and stroking his warrior wood.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 30, 2012)

Aldric said:


> Crona would completely decimate bulakku stallu
> 
> In terms of raw power Crona is above every spartoi/shibusen member, that's the guy(?) who casually destroyed a city before getting another powerup we're talking about here



2


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 1, 2012)

Crona would wreck ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Star


----------



## Koori (Oct 1, 2012)

Infinite Xero said:


> Ch.81



You can't be serious, Crona isn't at that level anymore.


----------



## Idol (Oct 10, 2012)

*Soul Eater #103 Raw:* JJT - Juin Jutsu Team


----------



## Aldric (Oct 10, 2012)

Some really great art this month


*Spoiler*: __ 



the last two pages

Unff huff all over my tits Ohkubo


----------



## Koori (Oct 10, 2012)

The art keeps being superb. But few mangakas can give the atmosphere of creepiness, dark and infused fear Ohkubo manages to.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't normally read the raws but was excited this week.


*Spoiler*: __ 



My word, that was some awesome and creepy shit. Ohkubo is the man for this brand of weird.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not sure how I'd want Crona vs Asura to turn out. Crona is probably the best character in the series but Asura just screams final villian. Of course it's most likely one won't kill the other here.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 10, 2012)

That last panel was amazing.


----------



## Moon (Oct 10, 2012)

Last two pages best in years

Asura doesn't seem as aloof now


----------



## Koori (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah, excellent artwork, superb chapter and all you want, but no one is discussing the most important aspect.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shinigami is fucking gonna enter the battlefield thanks to Excalibur


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2012)

Damn, dat Maka.  Edit; page 28, WHOA.  Forgot ALL about that shit


----------



## Infinite Xero (Oct 10, 2012)

Monthly Manga: 29 pages, minimalistic art.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 12, 2012)

Translation/summary of the spoilers is out for those interested since I think it's going to be a while before the chapter is released.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 13, 2012)

Moon said:


> Last two pages best in years
> 
> Asura doesn't seem as aloof now




*Spoiler*: __ 



I really liked how for the majority of that chapter Asura didn't react to being attacked at all.


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Soul Eater Not still going on? No spoilers please


----------



## Bill from Accounting (Oct 17, 2012)

GaryDAI said:


> Is Soul Eater Not still going on? No spoilers please



Yes.  The raws are all out there, but that's it.


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks! That's good to hear


----------



## Morglay (Oct 30, 2012)

It has been scanned. Awesome. Need to re-read I think, to get the whole message that Asura was trying to convey to Chrona.


----------



## Moon (Oct 30, 2012)

The scan I found has a pretty crappy translation, it didn't help much with clarifying the last thing Asura said.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 30, 2012)

Moon said:


> The scan I found has a pretty crappy translation, it didn't help much with clarifying the last thing Asura said.



Ahh so it was the translation. I thought that was just Asura talking some generally cryptic gibberish.

I thought the gist of it was that the "madness" Crona desired resided in the Shinigami/death. Correct me if that is wrong though.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 30, 2012)

So it's Noah VS Asura VS Crona. Who will win?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2012)

Black Star


----------



## Roman (Oct 31, 2012)

Crona's totally lost it now. It's official, she's the craziest character in the series.



luffy no haki said:


> Black Star



Black*Star


----------



## Morglay (Oct 31, 2012)

I still prefer Asura as FV... Crona looked awesome though. I was suprised at how easily Maka+Soul countered the insanity wavelength. LolNoahTransformation as well.


----------



## Roman (Oct 31, 2012)

Moglay said:


> I still prefer Asura as FV... Crona looked awesome though. I was suprised at how easily Maka+Soul countered the insanity wavelength. LolNoahTransformation as well.



That sort of surprised me as well considering Soul has black blood like Crona does. Stein surprised me as well. I thought those two would have a lot more trouble compared to everyone else. I guess it's because they have Maka/Marie with them to keep them from going mad.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 31, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Black*Star



Black*Star


----------



## General Mael Radec (Nov 1, 2012)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> So it's Noah VS Asura VS Crona. Who will win?



I just know Noah wont win xD


----------



## Black☆Star (Nov 8, 2012)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> So it's Noah VS Asura VS Crona. Who will win?





luffy no haki said:


> Black Star





Freedan said:


> Black*Star





ensoriki said:


> Black*Star



Indeed 

Btw, for anyone who hasn't read the chapter

Urahara tells Ichigo that he will also be heading to Soul Society


----------



## Koori (Nov 9, 2012)

And so it begins.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Medusa experiment is finally complete!

Wasn't expecting Asura to let himself get devoured. But taking into consideration that he and Crona match...

And lol @Free pulling Kid out of the Moon


----------



## Morglay (Nov 9, 2012)

The pages aren't working for me at the moment. Thanks for the basic summary Koori.


----------



## scaramanga (Nov 9, 2012)

Damn, she raped him!

But seriously

*Spoiler*: __ 



Asura was defeated that easy?


----------



## Aldric (Nov 9, 2012)

Asura's obviously going to pop out again once Crona is defeated, and then Crona joins the good guys to beat the crap out of him during the final battle


----------



## Blunt (Nov 9, 2012)

Crona pek


----------



## Koori (Nov 9, 2012)

Calling it now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Spirit and Shinigami are going to die. Maka's dad staying in the Moon has pretty much rised his death flag for me. And with Kid awakening the third line Shinigami's life will end as well. 

The strongest meister and the strongest weapon last stand.

Oh, and Asura will fuse with Crona and become the ultimate being.


----------



## Kek (Nov 9, 2012)

I knew there was a reason why Crona's my favorite.

Still, I doubt this is the end of Asura. Either he pops out of Crona like Aldric said, or he absorbs Crona from the inside out.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 23, 2012)

That translation hurt my brain.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 23, 2012)

meh, the last part was hard to read. That's it really.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Nov 23, 2012)

Good chapter I'm still waiting for another translation though.

atleast it looks like some fighting will be starting wanna see Blackstar go off


----------



## Blunt (Nov 23, 2012)

of the chapter. Her ending makes much more sense.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2012)

The art seems pretty off to me. Maka's, Kid's and Blackstar's faces looked weird. 

And wtf why was Kishin willingly let himself absorbed by Chrona?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 23, 2012)

Can you really absorb madness?


----------



## Morglay (Nov 23, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Can you really absorb madness?



Yes. That is how crazy people are created.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 24, 2012)

Is it me or Maka turned her Nardo mode right there at the end?


----------



## Morglay (Nov 24, 2012)

I imagine next chapter will involve her using her ultimate ability: "Fail Whale Mode." Chrona thus stomping and Maka getting her square ass saved by B*S.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 24, 2012)

I predict: Black Star still the GOAT.


----------



## Koori (Nov 24, 2012)

Death flag on Crona. Absorbing a Kishin who didn't give a single fuck is a really, really bad idea.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 24, 2012)

Poor Kid. 

I wonder what is Asura's reason for letting Crona absorbed him...


----------



## Morglay (Dec 5, 2012)

Am I the only one wondering about how the apotheosis to Shinigami happens? From what we have seen with the remnants of Shinigami's old crew, they don't seem all that fond of their old leader. What if sacrifices are required to achieve full-fledged Shinigaminess? 

Well whatever happened it was enough to cause 3 hardened war Gods to pop a gasket and get a bit wierd.

Cannot wait to see what happens when Kidd connects that final line.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit I'm dying at Crona's face in the last few pages

Cool fight


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 10, 2012)

Don't know if anyone else noticed but in the 1st half of the chapter they all seem to be missing faces in alot of the panels? unless it was drawn that way but it still looks weird.


----------



## Koori (Dec 10, 2012)

SternRitter said:


> Don't know if anyone else noticed but in the 1st half of the chapter they all seem to be missing faces in alot of the panels? unless it was drawn that way but it still looks weird.



It's drawn that way.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, Spirit to the rescue of his daughter. Incoming deathflag.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 10, 2012)

Awesomeness throughout.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Dec 10, 2012)

Chrona is actually steadily becoming an interesting character in my eyes.

Can't wait for Kishin taking the stage though.


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 11, 2012)

Koori said:


> It's drawn that way.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



First time I've really noticed it when reading this, guess the chaps are too far apart for me to remember.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 11, 2012)

For all those who thought the lunatic who does livejournal recaps wasn't obnoxious and unfunny enough

She outdid herself this month


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2012)

Aldric said:


> For all those who thought the lunatic who does livejournal recaps wasn't obnoxious and unfunny enough
> 
> She outdid herself this month



Her translations are much better than MPs though. :/


----------



## Aldric (Dec 11, 2012)

A Bonobo using babelfish could come up with better translations than MP


----------



## Blunt (Dec 11, 2012)

Aldric said:


> A Bonobo using babelfish could come up with better translations than MP



I don't know what either of those are.


----------



## Kek (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Koori (Dec 11, 2012)

Aldric said:


> For all those who thought the lunatic who does livejournal recaps wasn't obnoxious and unfunny enough
> 
> She outdid herself this month



Lemme guess,

*Starts with an offtopic rambling* blablablablabla, Ohkubo racist, blablablabla, *crossed out text*Where's my Thompson moment of shining, blablablabla, *adds youtube video*, blablablabla, nothing happened and Black Star did the impossible once more, just fighting, blablabla, see ya folks, I hate Ohkubo and think I can do better than him, but like the stupid I am I will be here next month again to do the recap of another new chapter.

The rest of it is her legion of retards praising her recaps as usual and she answering "This, this, this!!" in half of the posts.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 11, 2012)

Close enough


----------



## Sesha (Dec 11, 2012)

Al, I'm currently brain-damaged enough to try and read this creature's blog update. Mind posting the link? Can't be arsed to wade through endless posts of "Soul Eater cancelled!!1" and "Chrona gave me a stiffy hurfhurf" to dig out out.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Dec 11, 2012)

Sesha said:


> Al, I'm currently brain-damaged enough to try and read this creature's blog update. Mind posting the link? Can't be arsed to wade through endless posts of "Soul Eater cancelled!!1" and "Chrona gave me a stiffy hurfhurf" to dig out out.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 11, 2012)

She be trippin'. I actually enjoyed this fight in the raw. Too bad the dialogue doesn't seem too great. I want to see her blog entries from other times of the month. Just for my own amusement.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Dec 12, 2012)

I thought the fight was pretty bland as well, and the dialogue was laughable until near the end of the chapter.

I look forward to seeing B*S own next month though.


----------



## Koori (Dec 12, 2012)

I can recommend her a good psychiatrist.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 12, 2012)

Infinite Xero said:


> I thought the fight was pretty bland as well, and the dialogue was laughable until near the end of the chapter.
> 
> I look forward to seeing B*S own next month though.



Yeah good luck with that


----------



## Moon (Dec 13, 2012)

She was damn whiny in that recap, no one is forcing her to make these. 

Chapter seems meh from the raw and the recap. Wasn't a very interesting fight and the dialogue wasn't very clever and it didn't seem to flow very well. Stein just sitting there like an idiot instead of trying to find a way back to the moon annoyed me as well. He's become all kinds of useless since getting his ass handed to him by Noah back when.  It'll probably get more interesting when Chrona gets more serious, or at least uses Mad Blood but this certainly wasn't Ohkubo's best work.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't get what was so boring about this fight, I thought it flowed really well with some awesome scenes (Black Star redirecting the Bloody Lance, the tooth) and pretty striking visuals courtesy of Crona, such as when his black blood tentacles turn into something resembling razor wire with cogs at the end


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 14, 2012)

> I don't think that Ohkubo has delivered an illustration this strange since the time he drew that Gangan cover of Maka masturbating with the Little Oni's severed head while she flashed sidebutt Gangan readers everywhere.


Did I miss something? 

//HbS


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 14, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Did I miss something?
> 
> //HbS



Meh just the usual cover of pandering with an underaged girl on manga magazine. Sure it' still messed up considering how widespread it is but being a manga reader it's nothing shocking, just standard. 

Anyway the fight sems ok if it was the final fight then it would be pretty bad, but as a seemingly penutimate it's alright. It's no black star vs mifune, but that's probably the best fight in the manga. I hope black star at least gets a solo final fight he can go all out on.


----------



## scaramanga (Dec 14, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Did I miss something?
> 
> //HbS


I think, he means this cover
Ch. 175


> Anyway the fight sems ok if it was the final fight then it would be pretty bad,


 Final fight? No way!


----------



## Aldric (Dec 14, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Anyway the fight sems ok if it was the final fight then it would be pretty bad



But it's the first chapter

How can you judge it as a whole already


----------



## spaZ (Dec 14, 2012)

For all we know this might not even be the last arc, I don't get why people are bitching about the first fight if anything this is a strong as fuck start to the match.


----------



## Koori (Dec 14, 2012)

Like hell this is the last fight, and even less the last arc. At this point if something has been made clear is that this arc will mark the end of an era.

And how is it gonna end? With the demise of the strongest meister and the strongest weapon. Afer that brace yourselves for the long awaited arrival of Maka's mom.

This is of course my opinion, though there're many signs the plot is heading that way. For now the only thing that is crystal clear is that Asura will become the strongest of the strongests by the time this arc reaches its climax.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 14, 2012)

And hoping that Crona finally dies! Can't stand this lets save her bullshit anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 14, 2012)

So is this coming to an end? I want to start marathoning. 

And Chrona is a she?


----------



## Aldric (Dec 14, 2012)

No **


----------



## Soul (Dec 14, 2012)

Vino said:


> So is this coming to an end? I want to start marathoning.



Not likely, ftb.
I am expecting, at least, another arc.



> And Chrona is a she?



We don't know.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 31, 2012)

Chapter 105 is out.

Ch.62


----------



## scaramanga (Jan 1, 2013)

This fight is awesome. Not 57 chapter level, but still pretty good.
And what the hell with this page? MakaXBlack*Star?


----------



## Koori (Jan 1, 2013)

It's just a tease. Maka's heart belongs only to Soul...

or not, with this so unpredictable series you never know


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jan 1, 2013)

Maka has never shown romantic interest in Soul but has in B*S since she was a kid.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Jan 1, 2013)

Crona isn't as interesting as she was before in prior seasons to me. Guess it's just due to me wanting to see Kishin kick ass.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 1, 2013)

I can agree to an extent. I would've rather watched the Kishin fight. Crona seems to be lacking in the villain department. *in my opinion* 

I feel like this might not be the end of the Kishin though. It will be interesting to see what happens when Kid arrives.


----------



## Koori (Jan 1, 2013)

The end of the Kishin? Cmon, do we have to remind you his mood when Crona absorbed him?


----------



## Tangible (Jan 1, 2013)

Maka's dad is going to die during this fight.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Jan 1, 2013)

Tangible said:


> Maka's dad is going to die during this fight.



I hope not


----------



## Koori (Jan 1, 2013)

Unfortunately yes, all the odds suggest Spirit is gonna perish in the climax of this big battle. The fact he's the weapon of Shinigami who also is about to meet his end plays against him.


----------



## wie (Jan 1, 2013)

Infinite Xero said:


> Maka has never shown romantic interest in Soul but has in B*S since she was a kid.


Black Star's heart belongs only to Tsubaki.

That's the way it should be. 

Does anyone want Crona to die besides me? Not that I hate him/her, but it would be interesting.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 1, 2013)

> Black Star

> Beast


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 1, 2013)

Dat Black Star.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Jan 1, 2013)

Koori said:


> Unfortunately yes, all the odds suggest Spirit is gonna perish in the climax of this big battle. The fact he's the weapon of Shinigami who also is about to meet his end plays against him.





Now that i think about it, it seems probable and we could even get a flashback of Maka's mom.


----------



## Koori (Jan 1, 2013)

Actually, Spirit's death would trigger among other things the long awaited appearance of Maka's mom.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Jan 1, 2013)

Her mom appearing was what took hold in my mind immediately when i thought about it. I'm not sure if i want her to make a physical appearance or an abstract one though.


----------



## Koori (Jan 1, 2013)

It's sad, but true. Maka's mom would rather cut her veins before coming to Death City to see her daughter only to see Spirit's annoying face too. They can't see each other and that's it.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jan 1, 2013)

wie said:


> Black Star's heart belongs only to Tsubaki.
> 
> That's the way it should be.





Imagine said:


> > Black Star
> 
> > Beast





luffy no haki said:


> Dat Black Star.



 .


----------



## Kek (Jan 1, 2013)

So many crazy faces from Crona this chapter. 

So Crona thinks that people are inherently incompatible, and are forced into these kinds of relationships. And the only reason people were able to get this far was because nothing had consumed/destroyed them. 

I don't know how to deal with anything -> This world doesn't make sense -> People working together and bonds like friendship are don't make sense and are useless -> A world where nothing lines up, where people are not compatible and without bonds is the answer.

I like how Crona's madness keeps changing/being added to.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Jan 2, 2013)

Finally a freakin English translation is out!

Chapter was great it was a nice fight with some good moments, and Spirit soon to join in on the battle, also hopin Kid gets there soon.

And BlackStar is such a beast every fight with him is just epic


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 2, 2013)

If there's one thing that'd really satisfy me at the end of series would be another Black Star vs Mifune style fight with Black Star a his strongest, none of this team work bs just a solo end of series death match with an being appropriately powered foe and the fight being damn close. I'd be great if Kid got one two. 

Maka's fights over the series have left me indifferent in whether she gets one, though considering she's the MC she's the only character with a decent chance of actually getting one.


----------



## Aldric (Jan 3, 2013)

Black Star is a turd and he's going to get taken to the prison's showers in the next chapter


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 3, 2013)

Aldric said:


> Black Star is a turd and he's going to get taken to the prison's showers in the next chapter



We get it you dislike Black Star. I don't really see the point o constantly reminding us, unless seems rather pointless and a waste of time. I don't really dislike any soul eater character but even if I did I don't see the point of constantly posting how much I dislike them....


----------



## Koori (Jan 3, 2013)

Err, I don't think it's because he dislikes him, but rather Aldric is being realistic and knows Black*Star stands no chance against Crona.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 3, 2013)

Koori said:


> Err, I don't think it's because he dislikes him, but rather Aldric is being realistic and knows Black*Star stands no chance against Crona.



No his post history makes it pretty obvious.  Also lol I'm not even sure how you could even infer he doesn't dislike Black star by the last post alone he really couldn't be more obvious. It's like seeing a black kettle and going oh I'm sure it's green.


Anyway for Crona It depends how the author plans to take this, whether he wants shinigami or kid to defeat her or Maka and black star to have a major part. 

By the end of the series Black star should be her level by foreshadowing anyway though, Kid the same. Since there's plenty of hinting to him being this generations embodiment of power, warrior god promise etc. Though practically anyone can realise there's a good chance Black star will lose this fight if it's not the end of series fight and likely get his ass kicked.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 4, 2013)

Aldric has a point. Both B*S and Maka  need to shape the fuck up and focus. Enough shipping and more fighting is needed. If I was in Chrona's shoes I would be offended as fuck about the enemy just standing around reminiscing, especially when I was stood right in front of them.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 4, 2013)

Koori said:


> Err, I don't think it's because he dislikes him, but rather Aldric is being realistic and knows Black*Star stands no chance against Crona.



It's Black*Star... don't be surprised if he eats Crona, becomes the new Kishin and pummels Shinigami with hands to assert his dominance.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jan 9, 2013)

Moglay said:


> Aldric has a point. Both B*S and Maka  need to shape the fuck up and focus. Enough shipping and more fighting is needed. If I was in Chrona's shoes I would be offended as fuck about the enemy just standing around reminiscing, especially when I was stood right in front of them.


They're Crona's friends.  Bullshitting in the middle of what would otherwise be a direly serious fight is exactly what they're trying to do.  Not even Crona had been fighting seriously; someone who ate a Kishin in one gulp and annihilated an entire city in blood while defeating a deathscythe and his miester even before their recent power-ups is capable of infinitely more than this.

It was when they actually "started" to loosen Crona up that the big freak-out happened, resulting in Crona disarming them from the souls out just to prove a point and screaming at them to Stay Away.  At this point the fight is still psychological.  Shoving, throwing lawn darts, running chasing tagging, waiving around hoops and strings and sticks, yanking the teeth out of the very goddamn moon itself; it's all just playing by comparison.  It's how monsters play.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 9, 2013)

I (personally) rather not have a psychological game with a nuke and just get straight down to disposing of it. Especially one that with each second it stays armed more of the world gets destroyed, it just seems morbidly impractical. Now is the chance they have to end the struggle that will decide the new world order. Be pragmatic and kill your enemy, while you have the chance.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jan 9, 2013)

That was Shinigami-sama's method.  It'll be fun to see what the next generation decides to do about it.  He and Asura were very close, after all.

But on another note, I'm not sure Crona can *be* killed anymore.  Asura was so impossible to kill by any means that the only resort available was to wrap him in his own skin and sit on him forever, and Crona just ate him.

You did put a lovely image in my head.  I'm thinking of a moe cutie named Nuke-chan.  Think Chobbits, but with a thermonuclear device.  Shit is GOLD, find me a publisher!


----------



## Kek (Jan 9, 2013)

IDGabrielHM said:


> But on another note, I'm not sure Crona can *be* killed anymore.  Asura was so impossible to kill by any means that the only resort available was to wrap him in his own skin and sit on him forever, and Crona just ate him.



Courage punch.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 10, 2013)

IDGabrielHM said:


> That was Shinigami-sama's method.  It'll be fun to see what the next generation decides to do about it.  He and Asura were very close, after all.
> 
> But on another note, I'm not sure Crona can *be* killed anymore.  Asura was so impossible to kill by any means that the only resort available was to wrap him in his own skin and sit on him forever, and Crona just ate him.
> 
> You did put a lovely image in my head.  I'm thinking of a moe cutie named Nuke-chan.  Think Chobbits, but with a thermonuclear device.  Shit is GOLD, find me a publisher!



TBF your assuming Asura is just gonna stay there and not make a return. There's a decent chance Asura will kill him/her.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 10, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> TBF your assuming Asura is just gonna stay there and not make a return. There's a decent chance Asura will kill him/her.



This. Asura seemed vaguely interested in how this will all pan out. I doubt he is out of the picture completely. 3 chapters time; Chrona will explode, Asura will be stood there - grinning like a loon. He will howl: "It puts the lotion on it's skin, or else it gets the hose again!" And bursts into fits of manic laughter.



IDGabrielHM said:


> You did put a lovely image in my head.  I'm thinking of a moe cutie named Nuke-chan.  Think Chobbits, but with a thermonuclear device.  Shit is GOLD, find me a publisher!



I demand my name printed somewhere, as the inspiration behind it!


----------



## ItEndsHere (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah Kishin should be out soon. 

When he is i'm expecting Kid to be there too.


----------



## Aldric (Jan 13, 2013)

106 raw




*Spoiler*: __ 



Now hopefully the morons who cried two months ago will shut the fuck up


----------



## Koori (Jan 13, 2013)

Aldric said:


> 106 raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, this is NF, where they prefer to bitch rather than think rationally and wait for future developments.

As for the chapter: Superb, awesome, fantastic, are some of the definitions you could give it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Never Maka would have been able to cut Crona's vines if not for the mighty power of her father and strongest of all Death Scythes. To see Spirit finally going all out is a dream made true. Dat shape, dat combo, and that finishing blow 

And now let the carnage begin, for the mother of all battles is about to start.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome ending no way was the Kishin going to be absorbed that easily.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 14, 2013)

It is moving quicker than I expected. This is good.


----------



## Koori (Jan 14, 2013)

And yet with all these major developments it doesn't feel is going to end soon at all. Why, I wonder.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 14, 2013)

Black*Star still could have solo'd.
Good chapter.
I hope we get some Milfune vs Black*Star level art soon


----------



## Aldric (Jan 14, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Black*Star still could have solo'd.



Yeah he looked really cool hanging there upside down like a slab of meat in a slaughterhouse


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 14, 2013)

Aldric said:


> Yeah he looked really cool hanging there upside down like a slab of meat in a slaughterhouse



Maka's fault.


----------



## Aldric (Jan 14, 2013)

Actually you guys can thank Maka because Crona focused his attention on her and completely ignored the annoying pest buzzing around his ears


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 14, 2013)

Wot?
Crona's an idiot, should've eaten Soul.
B*S got caught protecting her useless-without-weapon ass.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 14, 2013)

Immediatly when I saw this:
 I thought of the very first move in this video: 
Ch. 22.5 (0:07)

//HbS


----------



## Morglay (Jan 14, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Immediatly when I saw this:
> I thought of the very first move in this video:
> Ch. 22.5 (0:07)
> 
> //HbS



That clip has made me so damn hungry for KFC. B*S will forever be known to me now as "the bucket".


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jan 15, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> *Tough 357*
> All that needs to be said.
> Black*Star would've solo'd and that's all that is important to know
> 
> Finally done with this tranny.



Total shit work in this page. The original quote was :"Ato wa kimi da, Maka!" which means "Now it's your turn, Maka" and not weak point or whatever.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Jan 16, 2013)

Pretty quick translations since the last one came out.

Finally though it was obvious the Kishin was gonna take over I was just waiting for it.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 16, 2013)

Aw, father and daughter fighting as one. 

Though I kind of worry Crona's father will be brought forward in the story.


----------



## Roman (Jan 16, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> Aw, father and daughter fighting as one.
> 
> Though I kind of worry Crona's father will be brought forward in the story.



Considering she's Medusa's daughter, I honestly don't think it impossible that Medusa artificially impregnated herself.



ensoriki said:


> Ch.23
> All that needs to be said.
> Black*Star would've solo'd and that's all that is important to know
> 
> Finally done with this tranny.



Mistranslation aside, I don't doubt Black*Star's combat skills are superior to Crona's at present. But he needed Maka at his side because he doesn't have the anti-madness wavelength that she has. He can resist it better than most, but he's not immune to it.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 16, 2013)

Mѳẹbius said:


> Total shit work in this page. The original quote was :"Ato wa kimi da, Maka!" which means "Now it's your turn, Maka" and not weak point or whatever.



I am now mad as fuark at this google translate level jobs going around confusing me


----------



## Moon (Jan 16, 2013)

I liked the chapter, small bit of PIS for Crona not to use Mad Blood, hope Asura has it in his arsenal now. Figured Asura would come out more towards the end, was expecting a bit longer fight between Maka and Crona. I imagine Asura will wipe the floor with those three until Kidd arrives and goes full shinigami.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 17, 2013)

Same here, I thought Asura would want to see more of Chrona's arsenal before he took over. I am glad Ohkubo decided to move it along though. Long fights in a monthly tend to get stale. Especially when they have an obvious, predetermined ending like this one.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jan 17, 2013)

Crona allowed a moment of weakness and doubt.  When the introspection began, the little monster came out.  Let's see how long Asura can keep it.


----------



## Shinryu (Jan 18, 2013)

Damn Spirit is strong to curbstomp Crona like that but I think there is no way in hell they can fight Asura


----------



## Kek (Jan 18, 2013)

IDGabrielHM said:


> Crona allowed a moment of weakness and doubt.  When the introspection began, the little monster came out.  Let's see how long Asura can keep it.



I assume until he's defeated. I don't really see Crona and Asura switching places every so often during the fight. I had assumed Asura wound't come back until Crona had been beaten.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 19, 2013)

ChaosX7 said:


> Damn Spirit is strong to curbstomp Crona like that but I think there is no way in hell they can fight Asura


I don't know. After Brew mettled with Black*Star and Kid, they became pretty powerful, and I'm sure Soul can bring that back out when playing the piano.


----------



## Memos (Jan 23, 2013)

Does anyone remember which chapter it was that Black Star and Mifune's last fight began?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 23, 2013)

Memos said:


> Does anyone remember which chapter it was that Black Star and Mifune's last fight began?


Chapter 49.


----------



## Memos (Jan 23, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> Chapter 49.



Thank you, Shaidar.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 23, 2013)

Chapter 57... Has to be my favourite chapter. Of my most favourite-est sword fight ever. 

This page:



Legit.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Jan 23, 2013)

Holy crap the manga version of that fight looks way more badass and hardcore! I'll read it later.

This chapter was very amusing as BlackStar was still performing against Chrona who has gone Kishin crazy. Maka fighting with her dad was a nice addition to the chapter too.

I can't wait to see the kickass that Kishin'll dish out.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jan 23, 2013)

They need Excalibur there to even the scales.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 23, 2013)

The trio might be able to take Kishin because of Soul's piano with Maka's and Arachne's abilities and Brew's earlier meddling with Black☆Star and Kid.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 23, 2013)

Black*Star could probably take him but since Kid and Maka will be present there are no possibilities of failure 

inb4antiB*Ssquad


----------



## ItEndsHere (Jan 23, 2013)

IDGabrielHM said:


> They need Excalibur there to even the scales.



He's their only hope of winning now.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 24, 2013)

ItEndsHere said:


> Holy crap the manga version of that fight looks way more badass and hardcore! I'll read it later.



I hope you do read it. It will make the anime version seem like a sloppy dog-turd has implanted itself in your mind.

The 2nd weapon set was awesome, B*S found his path and Mifune brought the hurt. It was incredible.


----------



## Aldric (Jan 24, 2013)

From the mental chick's monthly recap



> "Those blows are half-assed, like Crona's not even really trying to hit me..." Black Star says.



looooooool

lolololo

looooooooooooooool


----------



## Morglay (Jan 24, 2013)

Aldric said:


> From the mental chick's monthly recap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the new chapter? A link would be awesome.


----------



## santanico (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh snap Chrona


----------



## Furious George (Feb 4, 2013)

Chrona's dialogue in the last few chapters was just amazing. 

One of the rare times a shounen character is speaking poetically and it all makes complete sense.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 5, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Chrona's dialogue in the last few chapters was just amazing.
> 
> One of the rare times a shounen character is speaking poetically and it all makes complete sense.



I know right. Chrona was awesome. 

Now it is time for the main event... Asura, own these punks.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Feb 5, 2013)

10charrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Koori (Feb 5, 2013)

Phosphor said:


> So guys, any signs Soul Eater is gonna end this year or sooner (I'd like to start reading it :3)?



Nope. There's still a lot to tell.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 5, 2013)

Crona's dialogue sucked

He should have said that he was going to turn laughter into screams of anguish

That's how you write deep mature dialogue you bakas


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Feb 6, 2013)

10charrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 6, 2013)

Koori said:


> Nope. There's still a lot to tell.



Actually the author could easily finish it pretty soon. It's pretty much up to whether the author wants to introduce a new set of villains or not. Since if Crona and Asura are defeated, the major plotline of this manga is finished since soul is already a Deathscythe.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 6, 2013)

He could make another Star clan survivor.
What could be more fearsome than another Black*Star.


----------



## Koori (Feb 6, 2013)

If. But I very much doubt Asura will fall there.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Feb 6, 2013)

10charrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 6, 2013)

Unless Ōkubo wants to leave a great many things in the dark and unfulfilled, the series isn't ending anytime soon.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Feb 6, 2013)

10charrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Koori (Feb 6, 2013)

Noah is still there, there's also Angela's issue and the potential danger she might become if she ever finds about what happened Mifune. Not to mention Maka's mother, Black Star aiming to become a War God and surpass a Shinigami, the Thompsons mom, the academy relationship with the witches, etc.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 6, 2013)

Also hopefully some more info on the rest of Shinigami's old crew. Hopefully Eibon will be explored when Noah/Index take the spotlight.


----------



## Moon (Feb 6, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> Unless Ōkubo wants to leave a great many things in the dark and unfulfilled, the series isn't ending anytime soon.



Unless it's canceled. 

I'm still not liking how rapidly the main trio's strength is going up. B*S hasn't had a real fight where he's come close to legitimately losing since Mifune. Kidd's probably had one but the last I remember was when he fought Mosquito. Noah fight wasn't dramatic at all and the B*S vs Kidd fight was just a fist fight. Even Maka is outclassing the old guard of Death Scythes at this point and there is next to no explanation as to why.

There just doesn't seem like any sense of danger recently.


----------



## synthax (Feb 11, 2013)

Good chapter hope shinigami's mask falls off would like to see his face,only one can exist wonder how kid was created.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 11, 2013)

I thought it was sort of boring this time


----------



## Imagine (Feb 11, 2013)

Here's the chapter: Ch.9

I'm actually glad this happened. I just have to wait another month for Kid to become a full Shinigami. It was all in all decent.


----------



## Koori (Feb 11, 2013)

Good chapter.

As is if wasn't enough clear how much do Kid and Asura resemble each other, that close-up leaves no place for doubt.


----------



## synthax (Feb 11, 2013)

Yh i think kid was the 2nd,Asura was originally meant to be a shinigami but he went evil.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 11, 2013)

Who is the kishin comparing Black Star to I wonder?


----------



## Koori (Feb 11, 2013)

Cthulhu, I suppose, since Black*Star is the new "Power".


----------



## Aldric (Feb 11, 2013)

spaZ said:


> Who is the kishin comparing Black Star to I wonder?



His father White Star probably


----------



## Koori (Feb 11, 2013)

When was it stated Asura met White*Star? I don't recall.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 11, 2013)

It was never stated, I'm just guessing

Or maybe the timeline doesn't fit, I don't remember


----------



## Tangible (Feb 11, 2013)

Where the hell did Spirit go?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't want Shinigami to die.


----------



## Moon (Feb 11, 2013)

Koori said:


> Cthulhu, I suppose, since Black*Star is the new "Power".



I'll agree with this one. The whole not as scary looking would lend itself to that. Chapter was solid. The trio being able to negate the attack that ran straight through Shinigami's mask irked me a small bit but I'll just have to accept that they're the most powerful good guys now. Asura doesn't feel as aloof as he did when fighting Shinigami. 

Black Blood Soul will be fun to see again. I'm also not quite understanding how he's resisting the black blood when its source is standing right in front of him, when just not all that long ago he couldn't stand it in blob form. He didn't even have Maka to stabilize the wave length for the first bit.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 11, 2013)

Aldric said:


> His father White Star probably



Doubt that, he was consumed with insanity as well not to mention Asura was sealed way before his time.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 11, 2013)

From the way Kishin made it sound, I wonder how the original "Power" looked


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 11, 2013)

That blob Kid and B*S met in the book?

We all know B*S and Kid will be monsters, but where is Maka supposed to go? I don't recall her being a future Older Power.

What happens to Death city when Shinigami kicks the bucket?
Can't wait to see everyone cut loose, Maka & B*S still holding back but looks like they're about to pop too.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 11, 2013)

Black star is so overpowered. 

He is still a kid and Tsubaki is not even a death scythe.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 12, 2013)

Lulz forgot Tsubaki isn't a death scythe.


----------



## Koori (Feb 12, 2013)

Moon said:


> I'm also not quite understanding how he's resisting the black blood when its source is standing right in front of him, when just not all that long ago he couldn't stand it in blob form. He didn't even have Maka to stabilize the wave length for the first bit.



Probably because Asura has not fully activated it yet. I recall Soul started going crazy just seconds after Crona's blood went apeshit. Besides, it's possible he now has a better handling of his black blood after what happened at that time. If my mind isn't lying to me, he managed to stabilize by himself while having a chat with little devil. I'm sure we will have further insight in the next chapter.

I must say I love the close-ups of both Kid and Asura to show how much they look alike physically.

Btw, who the hell is translating this?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ugh. That's one thing that's bothering me. Sometimes the sentence struc. seems off and better words could have been used. It just seems messy and looks bad. Glad we get the trans and I appreciate them doing it, but I wish we'd get someone to edit out the mistakes afterwards.


----------



## synthax (Feb 12, 2013)

Shinigami and Asura are brothers at first I thought father and son but decided to squash that hope their is  an explanation on how a shinigami is born.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 12, 2013)

spaZ said:


> Who is the kishin comparing Black Star to I wonder?


----------



## Imagine (Feb 12, 2013)

Black Star just that strong.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 12, 2013)

I seriously hope we get some flashbacks of Shinigami's past before he kicks the bucket.
As well as showing what "Power" looked like.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Chapter was good I'm hoping too see some good fighting come though, Kid and the sanzu lines makes it look like shinigami might die soon. Kishin is beast I love that.

Also this page was just badass. 
Ch.216


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Feb 13, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> I seriously hope we get some flashbacks of Shinigami's past before he kicks the bucket.
> As well as showing what "Power" looked like.



We got a look at most of them on Chapter 16 page 6.  There's 7 people shown out of 8 Great Old Ones.  Index is one of the people shown and may or may not be one, and Excalibur is presumed to be a possible candidate.  Vajra may or may not be one.  That makes 9 possibilities already for 8 seats.

We've "likely" already seen Power.  If I were guessing I'd say that the one Index is with is Eibon.  So that leaves curly, gills, and ass-eyes.

......that last guy has kanji ear rings.  I can't make out the detail on them too finely, but the bottom chunk actually swooshes such that it could be the kanji character for power (as well as a dozen other things).  Funny, he's the last one of the three that I'd have pegged for it on looks alone.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 13, 2013)

How the hell did Cthulu go from one of those guys into... Cthulu?


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 20, 2013)

YO so i want to start this manga. How is it? I'm hearing mixed things.

If someone can please answer without bias.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 20, 2013)

It is well worth the read. Despite its initial and consistent silliness, it was some rather serious and creepy moments. A lot of this has to do with the impressive artistry and characterizations.
There are some things I'd rather have expanded on before moving on to the next, but I expect the author will touch back and explain many, if not all.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 20, 2013)

Rasendori said:


> YO so i want to start this manga. How is it? I'm hearing mixed things.
> 
> If someone can please answer without bias.



It's average

It has some excellent parts, really unique visual style and atmosphere, memorable characters and good action sequences

On the other hand the story is nothing special, really basic shonen fare, some arcs are complete shit and a waste of time 

It's better than dregs like Bleach and Naruto, absolutely, but I wouldn't put it nearly on the same level as the best currently running shonen such as One Piece, Toriko, Silver Spoon or Shingeki no Kyojin

If you're interested I'd suggest you watch the anime first and if you get into the kooky esthetics and themes then follow up with the manga


----------



## Koori (Feb 20, 2013)

New translation, more accurate, confirms Asura was referring to Cthulhu when Black*Star strikes him.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 20, 2013)

which site?


----------



## Koori (Feb 20, 2013)

In a document file some pages back in this thread.


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 22, 2013)

Before I continue, is the manga going to have more bullshit fights like blackstar vs. Mifune or was that a one time thing? 

Fucking ridiculous.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hee killlsss himm, it doesn't even make sense!!


----------



## Imagine (Feb 22, 2013)

B*S vs Mifune was an amazing fight.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm cool with B*S being one of the new Powers. At least it explains his strength.


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 23, 2013)

Imagine said:


> B*S vs Mifune was an amazing fight.



But like he goes from holding back to being killed by a kid. Mifune seemed to be on equal footing with Sid, yet lost to Bs?


----------



## Imagine (Feb 23, 2013)

Rasendori said:


> But like he goes from holding back to being killed by a kid. Mifune seemed to be on equal footing with Sid, yet lost to Bs?


Mifune was an obstacle for B*S. Once B*S found his ''resolve'' he became stronger. Mifune was never going to stay around for long.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 23, 2013)

The end of B*S vs. Mifune was iffy but everything before then was great, I just hope Kishin doesn't get hit with a courage punch...again


----------



## Morglay (Feb 23, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> The end of B*S vs. Mifune was iffy but everything before then was great, I just hope Kishin doesn't get hit with a *The contact that shall not be named*...again



Fixed for my feels.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 23, 2013)

Rasendori said:


> But like he goes from holding back to being killed by a kid. Mifune seemed to be on equal footing with Sid, yet lost to Bs?



Black star won the first fight granted he was holding back, but considering Black star winning meant he would have been able to kill Angela, the power gap was never that large.


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok but am a then meant to assume that Black Star and Sid are also on a similar level of power? Sid is like a level 3 meister no?


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 23, 2013)

Rasendori said:


> Ok but am a then meant to assume that Black Star and Sid are also on a similar level of power? Sid is like a level 3 meister no?



Did you ignore the part in the manga where Black Star was a combat genius among genius's and was high meister level since the begining? His issue was always his ego which prevented him from advancing in the ranks (or choosing the best tactics in any given situation) but he was always near that level. It was heavily implied at the begining or rather from the point white star is introduced.

From a raw power point of there was never a large gap. From combat tactics point of view until Black star started taking things seriously sid was far above him, not so much now.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Mar 6, 2013)

Aldric said:


> I'd *suggest* you watch *the anime* first


You must be joking, sir.
Aldric have you lost your goddamn mind?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 12, 2013)

Hou....things to peer at once I return home.


----------



## Tangible (Mar 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kishin fucking OWNING kids. It's going to be a gigantic asspull if these three beat him. I'd settle for them forcing him back maybe.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 12, 2013)

Tangible said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Kishin fucking OWNING kids. It's going to be a gigantic asspull if these three beat him. I'd settle for them forcing him back maybe.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I peed a little with laughter when B*S spat that shit back up.


----------



## Koori (Mar 12, 2013)

Big fucking spoiler ahead.


*Spoiler*: __ 



"In the ancient times, Shinigami threw off his *fear* and transformed it into a fragment he would name... *Asura*"




It's official now, folks.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 13, 2013)

Koori said:


> Big fucking spoiler ahead.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




That's kind of a let down, wanted Asura to be his own completely separate being from the beginning. Also, this makes it sounds as if Kidd will also have to make that decision when he takes on the title.


----------



## SoloBlack (Mar 16, 2013)

*Was Lord Death's mask cracking, and does that mean he is dieing the more Kid get's stronger? *


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes and yes.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Mar 18, 2013)

Newest chapter in English 
hidden weapons


*Spoiler*: __ 



Blackstar being beast as usual,


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah he's beast at getting his ass kicked


----------



## santanico (Mar 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



always figured they were related lol


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 18, 2013)

Knew it the minute we saw his face.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 18, 2013)

I suppose this means Shinigami looks like an older Asura.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So... Asura was born from the Shinigami's fear. And Kidd was born from what?


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 18, 2013)

Not surprised by this, they had to be somehow related unless every subordinate of shinigami had those lines.

I got more amused by black star eating and returning that fucking beam. 

Still don?t get why is Spirit there anymore though.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 18, 2013)

B*S throws up nukes and doesn't give a darn 

As for Kid and Kishin being related, don't like the idea or the theory that all of his group were just parts of him.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 19, 2013)

This chapters translation was kind of dodgy? Read through it a couple of times to see if it was intentionally cryptic, it didn't make much sense though.

Shinigami used Asura as a tool, he wanted Kidd as a successor.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Not surprised by this, they had to be somehow related unless every subordinate of shinigami had those lines.


Only Kid has lines. Asura has eyes.

//HbS


----------



## SoloBlack (Mar 20, 2013)

*After going back and reading Soul Eater again, I wondered something. Was Mifune's soul turning into a kishin egg? Cause during Blackstar introduction chapter, Shinigami tells them a shortcut way of turning Tusbaki into death sythe, and it was eating Mifune's soul, and Angela's. 


*


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 20, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Only Kid has lines. Asura has eyes.
> 
> //HbS



Ch.69

Not exactly lines like kid but look at that hair, that?s what i meant


----------



## DejaEntendu (Mar 21, 2013)

Just read this from chapter 1 to current after watching the anime a few years ago; anime adapted ending was all right, but didn't do it the same justice. I'm glad I read it. It looks like I got into just in time for the final battle here. Just to clarify-after all these chapters, we still don't know Crona's gender, do we? It's kind of annoying me. I thought it looked like a girl the whole anime, then the anime said it was a guy, and the manga scans I read kept referring to it as a girl, but sometimes a guy. The way Maka refers to it, makes me lean towards girl. The pink hair and flat chest really makes this a mystery for the ages.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Mar 25, 2013)

Latest chapter was a blast.  Can't wait to see the black dress come back next month.
I can't believe they just up and blurted out the big fragments secret like that, just like it was nothing.  And the sound soul in sound mind and body quote at the beginning makes it look like the whole thing is on an accelerated wind-down.  Kind of concerning.  I hope it doesn't rush.



SoloBlack said:


> *After going back and reading Soul Eater again, I wondered something. Was Mifune's soul turning into a kishin egg? Cause during Blackstar introduction chapter, Shinigami tells them a shortcut way of turning Tusbaki into death sythe, and it was eating Mifune's soul, and Angela's.
> *



If you're *reading* Soul Eater then you know that the answer is no, because there is no such thing as a Kishin Egg.  The only logic behind the move was that Mifune's soul was so strong it was worth 99 on its own, and Angela was a witch nomatter the age.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 25, 2013)

Black blood dress and Madness combo soon


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 28, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> kewl
> 
> Not exactly lines like kid but look at that hair, that?s what i meant


It was eyes last time 

//HbS


----------



## darthpsykoz (Mar 31, 2013)

Black Star is awesome as always  He will soon enough surpass God :!
Now to see what the "new" Soul's power can do , and ofc what is the exact connection between Kid/Shinigami/Asura/Eibon etc.


----------



## Koori (Apr 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Everyone, be ready to bid goodbye to Shinigami.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 12, 2013)

Go ahead become a shinigami.
For Black Star will soon follow as a War God..

And make will...hmm what is she supposed to become?


----------



## Danchou (Apr 13, 2013)

This some power rangers friendship is magic shizzle.

Asura should've just oneshot them all and be done with it.

I won't be sorry to see this end.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah I sort of feel bad because at one point this was one of my favorite shonen but holy shit I couldn't possibly care less about it at this point

Really underwhelming finale and I just want to see the epilogue now


----------



## Koori (Apr 13, 2013)

I feel that it has been stretching too much.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 13, 2013)

so I'm not the only one who stopped caring about this manga...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 13, 2013)

I still really like the series.

I'm guessing Maka will pull out the Black Blood dress after Kidd's demonstration of the third Sanzu line.


----------



## Koori (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh, don't get me wrong, I like the series a lot, but is not an open secret the arc could have been condensed in less chapters.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 14, 2013)

You guys have no idea if this manga is coming to an end or not for all we know theres another arc around the corner and the Kishin goes and runs off again. Remember to we haven't even seen Makas mother yet.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 14, 2013)

Danchou said:


> This some power rangers friendship is magic shizzle.
> 
> *Asura should've just oneshot them all and be done with it.*
> 
> I won't be sorry to see this end.



Why? The power gap between Asura and the trio isn't that great besides Maka of course but she's openly stated that she's getting carried so....


----------



## scaramanga (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks like, Shinigami-sama, this is...
[YOUTUBE]aGmAmJFUvzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 14, 2013)

People hating on Soul eater wtf. This is one of the best arcs in the manga.

Anyway Death god-sama is about to die these are sad times.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 14, 2013)

Lots better than Nardo, all I can say. This arc does feel long though, maybe because most of it was on the moon.


----------



## Koori (Apr 15, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> People hating on Soul eater wtf. This is one of the best arcs in the manga.
> 
> Anyway Death god-sama is about to die these are sad times.



Yep, is probably the best arc. Still though it may be because it's monthly some people may think it's dragging up a bit.

Also, you all here better not think this is the last arc despite the boss is Asura himself.


----------



## Aldric (Apr 15, 2013)

You guys do know Ohkubo said last month in Shonen Gangan (the magazine Soul Eater is published in) that there was only one volume left before the end right

There's about 3 or 4 chapters left before this is over


----------



## Koori (Apr 15, 2013)

Aldric said:


> You guys do know Ohkubo said last month in Shonen Gangan (the magazine Soul Eater is published in) that there was only one volume left before the end right
> 
> There's about 3 or 4 chapters left before this is over



How many months have they been telling this?  Source, please.


----------



## scaramanga (Apr 15, 2013)

Aldric said:


> You guys do know Ohkubo said last month in Shonen Gangan (the magazine Soul Eater is published in) that there was only one volume left before the end right
> 
> There's about 3 or 4 chapters left before this is over


...and I heard, that Soul Eater was cancelled.


----------



## Koori (Apr 15, 2013)

scaramanga said:


> ...and I heard, that Soul Eater was cancelled.





Now for real, Aldric, post here the source of that interview you say or I'm calling this a mockery.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 15, 2013)

Like Kishi keeps saying Naruto will be over in a couple years?  Doubt that, too.


----------



## Koori (Apr 15, 2013)

Just checked last month's magazine. There's nothing of the kind, as I thought. It may end soon, but in 4 more chapters? Not happening. Not even that annoying blogger who purchases the magazine every month said anything about.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 16, 2013)

If it's going to end, please let Maka be useful for once without it being stupid, Ookubo


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 16, 2013)

Koori said:


> Yep, is probably the best arc.
> 
> Still though it may be because it's monthly some people may think it's dragging up a bit.



Best arc is Baby Yaga's Castle because it has the B☆S Vs Mifune, which is the best in the series and one of the best in Shonen period.

That and because Ohkubo only draws like 20-30 pages for the month....



BlackniteSwartz said:


> If it's going to end, please let Maka be useful for once without it being stupid, Ookubo



I'm not sure what people want/expect from Maka. She has already been established as a weak and support-type character.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 16, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> Like Kishi keeps saying Naruto will be over in a couple years?  Doubt that, too.



Technically if he keeps saying it, it will eventually be true. :amazed


----------



## Blαck (Apr 16, 2013)

Infinite Xero said:


> I'm not sure what people want/expect from Maka. She has already been established as a weak and support-type character.



If it's about to end she should at least put in some work, I mean Kid is about to go full shinigami or whatever and B*S is gonna no doubt provide support, so she can't be on the side lines sitting on her ass in awe of their power.

There's also that ring Spirit gave to her.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 16, 2013)

That's another thing that pissed me off; she started as a strong female protag who is now getting sidelined by a ninja wannabe and Kid. Kid is one thing, seeing as he's possibly not fully human, but B*S and her should at least be equal in some ways. He beats her powerwise but she's better at strategy or X/Y/Z.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh so they surprised attacked them like they did Frankenstein?
That seems to be what the author is alluding too IMO.
Either he was pre-occupied in a way Frankenstein was or it was a straight ambush but I don't think you can really "ambush" Rai in that regard he's too strong.
So they laid their trap to forcibly make him put his concentration elsewhere and attacked him  in the same way they speared Frankenstein while he was being consumed by the spear.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 17, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> That's another thing that pissed me off; she started as a strong female protag who is now getting sidelined by a ninja wannabe and Kid. Kid is one thing, seeing as he's possibly not fully human, but B*S and her should at least be equal in some ways. He beats her powerwise but she's better at strategy or X/Y/Z.



B*s will definitely catch up but maka seems like a lost cause, I mean kid and b*s got hit a few times by kishin and got right back in there, while she gets tagged one good time and damn near gets put into a coma


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 17, 2013)

24'd. True, but doesn't she also suffer side effects because of Soul's black blood since their soul connection? When the fuck is that and her anti-madness wavelength gonna be brought up again? Jesus, Ohkubo seems to be fucking up everywhere lately. I just don't like NOT either, too shoujo for me. Some shoujo are done well, like Fushigi Yuugi, but this bland moe fare.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 18, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> True, but doesn't she also suffer side effects because of Soul's black blood since their soul connection? When the fuck is that and her anti-madness wavelength gonna be brought up again? Jesus, Ohkubo seems to be fucking up everywhere lately.


 Soul just activated the Black Blood. Give it some time.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 18, 2013)

it was about time this ended. hope oukubo comes up with a decent ending.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 18, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Soul just activated the Black Blood. Give it some time.



*shrug* I thought he got in the beginning of the manga; and then the black explosion thing in Russia made it more OP or something because of Crona being nearby or whatever. What chapter was that? I'm talking about that, not right now.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 18, 2013)

Maka and Soul were infected with black blood in a very early chapter, but the first time they used it in a controlled manner was much, much later.

//HbS


----------



## Aldric (May 11, 2013)

Fucking hell that last double page is brutal


----------



## Tangible (May 11, 2013)

Can anyone explain why shinigami is dying because of Kid's transformation? I blanked.

Sad that this is ending, but I understand. : (


----------



## Lightysnake (May 11, 2013)

There can only be one Lord Death at a time. Kid Death's ascension means Lord Death's time is over and he has to pass on.


----------



## Koori (May 11, 2013)

Jesus Christ, this chapter... Fucking MASTERPIECE!!


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 11, 2013)

Maka


----------



## spaZ (May 12, 2013)

Common Warrior God/Bushin Black Star.


----------



## darctrase (May 12, 2013)

You can read chapter 110 (english translation) here: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



That last page was BRUTAL. It's not going to be easy, waiting a whole month for the next chapter. I wonder if Crona (somehow?) will react to this, if possible at all. We all know Soul is going to go batshit insane (well, more than he is already).


----------



## Aldric (May 12, 2013)

I love how he managed to make a scene with Excalibur actually look cool and dramatic

I think this might be the opposite of what happend in the anime with Crona popping out of Shinigami after seeing Maka getting killed and helping them defeat the Kishin or something

I'm sure Maka will be ok, the black blood will save her

Probably not


----------



## Morglay (May 12, 2013)

Must have read it 10 times, why are there still spoiler tags when the translation is out? Shit, they really need Maka. Black blood full take over inc?


----------



## darctrase (May 12, 2013)

Moglay said:


> Must have read it 10 times, why are there still spoiler tags when the translation is out?


Haha, yeah, I guess that wasn't necessary.

The art was really good this chapter. Atsushi Okubo is really stepping it up.


----------



## Koori (May 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Black Blood increases your physical endurance and avoids fatal injuries. But with a blow that pierced through her abdomen and destroyed her vital organs Maka is in a dire situation, the black blood won't do to heal such wound.

And to think I have to wait an entire month...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 12, 2013)

RIP Shinigami. You will be missed.

Also holy fuck, Maka.

And Shinigami Kid is cool as hell. But really, weaker than Black Star? Meh.


----------



## Koori (May 12, 2013)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> And Shinigami Kid is cool as hell. But really, weaker than Black Star? Meh.



Not now. If you read the chapter again you'll notice he hasn't fully activated his Shinigami powers yet. Asura remarks this.


----------



## Spirit King (May 12, 2013)

Koori said:


> Not now. If you read the chapter again you'll notice he hasn't fully activated his Shinigami powers yet. Asura remarks this.



Not really he can win if he uses his powers but his father didn't want to do that and neither does he. So in this situation it's kind of like a nuke, it'll probably beat the Kishin but it'll do more harm than good. Hence he was referred to as weaker or equal, since while he has the power he won't use it. Kishin was basically mocking him


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 12, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Not really he can win if he uses his powers but his father didn't want to do that and neither does he. So in this situation it's kind of like a nuke, it'll probably beat the Kishin but it'll do more harm than good. Hence he was referred to as weaker or equal, since while he has the power he won't use it. Kishin was basically mocking him



This makes sense plot-wise, but feels like an excuse from the author to turn Kid into a Shinigami without making Maka and BS completely useless. Meh.


----------



## Koori (May 12, 2013)

Kid has been repeatedly saying he would become a Shinigami different than his father since the begining of the days.


----------



## scaramanga (May 12, 2013)

Ohkubo vs Kubo, hm...



And this chapter is godlike. Probably even better than 57.


----------



## Koori (May 12, 2013)

Ohkubo and Soul Eater are what Kubo and Bleach should have been.


----------



## Aldric (May 12, 2013)

Crona sama is going to save the day


----------



## Koori (May 12, 2013)

Aldric said:


> Crona sama is going to save the day



You mean he's going to give his life?


----------



## Nanja (May 12, 2013)

Good chapter. I liked Excalibur.


----------



## Kanae-chan (May 13, 2013)

holy crap! What an awesome chapter. Although Maka COULD die, she is the main protagonist so I highly doubt it. I'm brimming with excitement to see how she gets out of this. I'm even more excited to see the reactions of everyone, ESPECIALLY Soul. I get a feeling next month is going to be UNREAL AWESOME as a chapter. 

Hopefully I like what he chooses. AKA PLEASE LET MAKA LIVE PLEEEEEEEEEEASE


----------



## Mileh (May 13, 2013)

Oh, come on, she's not going to die. 

I won't lie, I'm hoping for a Soul/Maka moment in the next chapter. What can I say, I've always been a shipper for those two. 

Looks like Lord Death is gone for good. And I don't know how Okubo managed to make that page with Excalibur look dramatic, but it worked.

Can't believe we're finally at the end. I'm glad this manga won't drag on and on, so I'm also a bit happy about it.


----------



## Moon (May 13, 2013)

Yeah that was a pretty stunning chapter. If it were 4 pages, just the double spread of Shinigami's robe and Excalibur and then the last page it'd still be top 10 chapters in the series. 

Maka really does not deserve that, she always gets the worst of the fights. Most brutal moment of the manga by far. Black Star still being above Full Shinigami Kid seems ridiculous and that was irksome, but the rest of the chapter was great. Non death scythe Black Star is the second strongest thing in the manga right now. 

The Excalibur and Shinigami's robe spread was glorious.


----------



## Shinryu (May 14, 2013)

Moon said:


> Yeah that was a pretty stunning chapter. If it were 4 pages, just the double spread of Shinigami's robe and Excalibur and then the last page it'd still be top 10 chapters in the series.
> 
> Maka really does not deserve that, she always gets the worst of the fights. Most brutal moment of the manga by far. Black Star still being above Full Shinigami Kid seems ridiculous and that was irksome, but the rest of the chapter was great. Non death scythe Black Star is the second strongest thing in the manga right now.
> 
> The Excalibur and Shinigami's robe spread was glorious.



Agreed Poor Maka 

BS is not stronger than Kidd since Asura was casually murking him while Kid was tanking all his attacks and Kid has a moon size soul.

I really wonder how powerful Asura and Shinigami are seeing how Asura is casually destroying large portions of the moon wouldnt that put him at country level and now Kid has a moon size soul.This makes me think that SHinigami had to compress his soul on Death City since he was kinda sealed their and its a lot bigger than we think.If Asura's soul is the size of the madness wavelength then that dude has a nearly planet size soul basically


----------



## Blαck (May 14, 2013)

Shinryu said:


> Agreed Poor Maka
> 
> BS is not stronger than Kidd since Asura was casually murking him while Kid was tanking all his attacks and Kid has a moon size soul.
> 
> *I really wonder how powerful Asura and Shinigami are seeing how Asura is casually destroying large portions of the moon wouldnt that put him at country level and now Kid has a moon size soul*.This makes me think that SHinigami had to compress his soul on Death City since he was kinda sealed their and its a lot bigger than we think.If Asura's soul is the size of the madness wavelength then that dude has a nearly planet size soul basically



Strangely enough, it seems the moon in SE isn't the same size of an actual moon.

And am I the only one who's happy Maka got stomped? Not like she's dead but I hope the author doesn't half ass it and say her mother's ring heals her or something


----------



## Morglay (May 14, 2013)

My need to see Asura or Chrona scream: "IT RUBS THE LOTION ON IT'S SKIN, OR ELSE IT GETS THE HOSE AGAIN!" Increases with each month that passes.

Yeah, her attitude was slightly annoying. Rude, also inconsiderate about the burden she was putting on her teammates. They are having enough time defending themselves. They shouldn't have to handle her shit for her.

I wonder how Spirit will react.


----------



## Shinryu (May 14, 2013)

Maka could have been great but Okubo wanted BS to be the action dude.


----------



## Morglay (May 14, 2013)

It seems that the set-up in this arc is: 
B*S - Action, jokes and blushing.
Kidd - Plot and taking it seriously.
Maka - Shipping, jokes and showing how 'brave' she is in the most serious problem humanity has ever faced.

Asura, carrying out the will of every anti-Maka fan on NF.


----------



## ensoriki (May 14, 2013)

Good job Kishin.
Let us get more Black*Star.
Wtf is this "kid could be stronger if he wanted bull shit". Time to Power-up Black*Star if you can't surpass Kid now then you're full of shit.
That being said Kid looking strong and surprised Excalibur had an even remotely serious side.
It feels odd for the manga to be ending here (or it appears like it is) it felt like there were some loose ends and that this was a bit early but oi it's good given the accelerated pace.


----------



## Moon (May 14, 2013)

I hope she goes black-blood insane from this like in the first fight with Crona. That was Maka's absolute peak in likability. Given that it's ending in 4-5 chapters I'd bet her mom will pop up and do something through that ring though. She's gotta show up here at some point.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (May 22, 2013)

Kanae-chan said:


> holy crap! What an awesome chapter. Although Maka COULD die, she is the main protagonist so I highly doubt it.



*Black Star* is a protagonist that TRANSCENDS Main Protagonists.  He's what you call trash!


----------



## SoloBlack (May 23, 2013)

*Easily the chapter of the year, well when it comes to shonen definitely!*


----------



## luffy no haki (May 23, 2013)

I kind of agree with Kishin, WTF is doing Maka there, she hasn?t done shit yet(not that the other two have the guy against the ropes but still)

Black Star and Kidd being awesome once again.


----------



## Gunners (May 23, 2013)

It should be noted that even after reaching is final form, it is doubtful whether Kidd is stronger than Black Star.


----------



## Infinite Xero (May 24, 2013)

Gunners said:


> It should be noted that even after reaching is final form, it is doubtful whether Kidd is stronger than Black Star.



Which makes sense. Kid represents Order, B☆ S represents Power. Its only natural that B☆ S would be stronger out of the two.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 24, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> I kind of agree with Kishin, WTF is doing Maka there, *she hasn?t done shit yet* (not that the other two have the guy against the ropes but still)


Asura actually disagrees with you. She and Soul can attack Asura from the inside, while Kid and Black☆Star can only attack from the outside.

Maka can combat the Madness coming from Asura with Soul Perception and her Anti-Demon Wavelength.
Soul can spread this protection to others and even attack with it through his usage of music (his keyboard or his Black Blood piano), and when Soul is playing music, Maka's and her allies' movements are coordinated, presenting a more powerful front.


----------



## Morglay (May 25, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Asura actually disagrees with you. She and Soul can attack Asura from the inside, while Kid and Black☆Star can only attack from the outside.
> 
> Maka can combat the Madness coming from Asura with Soul Perception and her Anti-Demon Wavelength.
> Soul can spread this protection to others and even attack with it through his usage of music (his keyboard or his Black Blood piano), and when Soul is playing music, Maka's and her allies' movements are coordinated, presenting a more powerful front.



She is a brilliant support to have, as well as the key to defeating this enemy. The only gaping floor in this brilliant plan she had was that she was morbidly unprepared to defend herself... Working under the assumption that your allies will protect you is just stupid. Especially when they are barely keeping themselves afloat.

The Kishin just proved how big a threat she was, if he allowed her to go unchecked. Which he didn't, he literally ripped her apart. So all those skills she has don't mean shit if she gets 1 paneled.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 25, 2013)

^this. I didn?t say she can never ever do anything I said she hasn?t done eanything, making Kishin?s blood react by no means have helped nor seems like it will help unless she gets an asspull, considering that even with BS and Kidd?s  support she is getting her ass kicked in no time.


----------



## Bill from Accounting (May 26, 2013)

I hope one of these days someone will translate all of the soul eater not! chapters...


----------



## hellosquared (Jun 4, 2013)

Does anyone remember when exactly did black star become so broken? After he beat that swordsman or after tsubaki's arc... I forget when he went from weaker to stein to badass that even the kishin acknowledges.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 4, 2013)

hellosquared said:


> Does anyone remember when exactly did black star become so broken? After he beat that swordsman or after tsubaki's arc... I forget when he went from weaker to stein to badass that even the kishin acknowledges.



Spartoi timeskip, after he decided to become a bushin, there were various hints e.g at the start he was already physically stronger than stein, then there was crona's fight where medusa said him taking on the gods was no longer a joke etc.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 4, 2013)

lol strong enough to hold one's own = broken.  I love it.


----------



## Soul (Jun 4, 2013)

Maka?!
What the fuck Ohkubo?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 4, 2013)

Vortex's HQ version of 110 is out.

The guy who palmed Yama's base sword 

The art in this chapter was fucking amazing and Shinigami's death was very well done and Soul's crazy faces were awesome as usual Maka's death was pretty fucking brutal though.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 4, 2013)

It was all epic.


----------



## Hornet Wasp (Jun 4, 2013)

Infinite Xero said:


> Which makes sense. Kid represents Order, B☆ S represents Power. Its only natural that B☆ S would be stronger out of the two.


Sounds like a lazy shounen copout to make Kid stronger to me because B*S is the shonen hero of the manga. Shone Heroes have to be the strongest because they all represent power but Order is just better than Chaos. Order gives Chaos form after all.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 4, 2013)

Hornet Wasp said:


> Sounds like a lazy shounen copout to make Kid stronger to me because B*S is the shonen hero of the manga. Shone Heroes have to be the strongest because they all represent power but Order is just better than Chaos. Order gives Chaos form after all.



That makes literally no sense. Black Star isn't the MC of this manga Maka is, the next most important would be Soul, Kid and Black Star are around the same level of plot importance only difference was kid was overpowered earlier on so the author didn't focus on his battles as much but currently you could argue Kid has more plot relevance than B*S.

B*S has no shounen protagonist advantage against kid, if he's shown to be stronger it's because the author wants him to be. He doesn't have to be because he's a side character like Kid in comparison to maka.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 5, 2013)

Hornet Wasp said:


> Sounds like a lazy shounen copout to make Kid stronger to me because B*S is the shonen hero of the manga. Shone Heroes have to be the strongest because they all represent power but Order is just better than Chaos. Order gives Chaos form after all.



What?
B*S was weaker then Kid, grew a bit and became stronger. So then Kid had to kill his father to get on that level and now Kid's stronger than B*S but is holding back. B*S isn't the hero, he's a supporting-side character to Maka just like Kid is.
Whole thing is that Kid and B*S are replacing the old powers. At the end of this B*S and Kid will likely be equivalents.


----------



## Null (Jun 5, 2013)

So shinigami mode Kid is=to Black Star?

Was hoping for him to be stronger but equals is  cool too


----------



## Blαck (Jun 5, 2013)

Hasn't Kid still not fully awoken his shinigami powers? Or at the very least not demonstrated the full extent of them?


----------



## Null (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah but I was kinda expecting Kid to be on a completely different level than Black Star and Maka, even if he didn't fully awake his powers

But you're right, when he fully awakens them he'll probably be>=Black Star


----------



## Koori (Jun 6, 2013)

Soul Eater last chapter will be published in August.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 6, 2013)

Koori said:


> Soul Eater last chapter will be published in August.



You got a link to verify this?


----------



## Sesha (Jun 6, 2013)

born of fear

It's true. About time.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 6, 2013)

Just give me one last Crona feat and we can call it a day


----------



## Koori (Jun 6, 2013)

A sacrifice to atone for all his crimes would suffice.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 6, 2013)

So we're never going to get too see how strong Mabaa is and I wanted too see the Great Old One of Power again.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jun 6, 2013)

Sesha said:


> born of fear
> 
> It's true. About time.





Koori said:


> Soul Eater last chapter will be published in August.



Hey.  Guys.  I heard Soul Eater is getting cancelled.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jun 6, 2013)

SE ending in August is way too soon. This fight is gonna be rushed with an ass pull then.


----------



## Koori (Jun 6, 2013)

This fight is going to end this or next month's chapter, so no, is not gonna be rushed..


----------



## Null (Jun 6, 2013)

Ending in August? That sounds a little rushed, I'd rather have it end around November or December, get dem epilogue chapters


----------



## Koori (Jun 6, 2013)

One epilogue chapter is plenty enough.


----------



## Tangible (Jun 7, 2013)

Soul Eater, Gamaran, Gantz...so many series are ending : (


----------



## Morglay (Jun 7, 2013)

Please, Vishnu, no zombie courage punch. Please, Shiva, no zombie courage punch. Please, other, lesser known, polytheist Hindu Gods, NO zombie courage punch... Apart from that it can end as it pleases.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 7, 2013)

Tangible said:


> Soul Eater, *Gamaran*, Gantz...so many series are ending : (





Moglay said:


> Please, Vishnu, no zombie courage punch. Please, Shiva, no zombie courage punch. Please, other, lesser known, polytheist Hindu Gods, NO zombie courage punch... Apart from that it can end as it pleases.



I dread the courage punch as well.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 8, 2013)

That last few chapters pretty much feels it is ending. It just a matter of how many more chapters, and now we will probably get around 2 more before the story comes to an end.


----------



## Mileh (Jun 10, 2013)

There's nothing worse than waiting for the final chapters. ... Chapter 111 might come out today, if we're lucky.


----------



## Soul (Jun 11, 2013)

I will miss Maka.
Fuck you, time; you had to go this fast...


----------



## Idol (Jun 12, 2013)

*Soul Eater #111 Raw:* JJT - Juin Jutsu Team


----------



## Soul (Jun 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh you magnificent girl.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 12, 2013)

Idol said:


> *Soul Eater #111 Raw:* JJT - Juin Jutsu Team




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well not surprised Maka somehow survived, but n other news. Kilik with that sniping feat 

And damn Kishin blew a chunk outta the forest 

Lastly, even in her new Black blood dress and everyone else's help Maka still manages to get her ass beat


----------



## scaramanga (Jun 12, 2013)

Koori said:


> Soul Eater last chapter will be published in August.



[YOUTUBE]umDr0mPuyQc[/YOUTUBE]

It's too soon!


----------



## Koori (Jun 12, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's fucking Kishin, what did you expect.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So... That was fucking epic.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jun 12, 2013)

scaramanga said:


> It's too soon!



Maybe it won't be too bad.  Like, final chapter is 80 pages long or something.

I kinda was expecting them to do three epilogues just like the series had three main intros, but phewey.  Not gonna let this bug me.  If there were ever any manga author that I trust to do something right, it'd be Ohkubo.  No joke.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 12, 2013)

Idol said:


> *Soul Eater #111 Raw:* JJT - Juin Jutsu Team


[sp]Oh, oh damn

Asura is brutal[/sp]


----------



## Blαck (Jun 12, 2013)

Koori said:


> It's fucking Kishin, what did you expect.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't know what to expect, well besides Maka's bullshit. I mean damn she somehow survives being impaled gets anew BB dress yet still gets rocked. 

Poor Kid was supposed to shine seeing as he's the new Death but nope he damn near faints and to top it off he and B*S are reduced to holding Kishin down while Maka gets to potentially finish him off?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 13, 2013)

This is how a final villain should be fought; teams working from all sides, both old and new gen, no one is too hyped over the other. Though Maka does seem to be less than Kid and BS, she is zillion times better than Sakura.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah I liked the way they dealt with Asura

Didn't come off as too unbelievable 

I'd have liked Crona popping up and distracting him for Maka to land the final blow but oh well


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 13, 2013)

Well that was fucking awesome


----------



## Koori (Jun 13, 2013)

Many authors wished they had half the talent Ohkubo has.



Aldric said:


> I'd have liked Crona popping up and distracting him for Maka to land the final blow but oh well




*Spoiler*: __ 



Crona still might pop out, even more now the blade of the scythe has pierced in Asura.


----------



## Moon (Jun 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That was some great chapter. Insane Maka is always fantastic, pity it didn't last very long, though the panel where her dress was starting to appear was pretty damn awesome. Piano scythe cool as well.

I do like that Asura is kicking everyone's ass now and doing it with a big smile. Black Star was due a good mauling. Last page was great, wonder what will happen with the black blood mixing. Also wonder if we'll ever see Vajra pop out of Asura. That'd weaken him far more than losing Crona. The whole story of him eating his weapon because he was scared of it was always interesting.


----------



## Null (Jun 15, 2013)

Can someone give me a link to the translated chapter? I can't find it


----------



## Moon (Jun 15, 2013)

Just found this one, it's raw with trans over it. Seems like a fairly good translation though. 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Black Star nearly won the chapter again with his spine comments.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for the translation pages.  Chapter was boss, btw.  I'm lovin' it.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel it.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Like the fact that the side characters were still of use.


----------



## Koori (Jun 16, 2013)

For next chapter I expect the following things to show up.


*Spoiler*: __ 




- Crona popping out
- BREW


----------



## Morglay (Jun 16, 2013)

Koori said:


> For next chapter I expect the following things to show up.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



As long as BREW has Eibon along with it s'all good for me.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 16, 2013)

Is this series ending? 

If so I might pick it up.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 16, 2013)

It is apparently ending in August.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Imagine (Jun 19, 2013)

is not


----------



## manidk (Jun 19, 2013)

Not bad at all.

Asuza is pretty fucking accurate.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 19, 2013)

Maka is plot armor incarnate.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2013)

After hearing Maka got gutted, I skipped out on last month.  Return of the madness was choice, helluva way to weaken kishin via saving crona.  Not Too copouty even.


----------



## manidk (Jun 19, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Maka is plot armor incarnate.



Basically.  She pretty much outright states it.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 19, 2013)

manidk said:


> Basically.  She pretty much outright states it.


She's going to have to die for real on of these days.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 19, 2013)

Wait, Black Star broke his spine?

Anyway, anyone else got a bad vibe from that "My courage" last line?


----------



## Koori (Jun 19, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Wait, Black Star broke his spine?
> 
> Anyway, anyone else got a bad vibe from that "My courage" last line?



Hmm, no. This is just Maka's catchphrase. Did Medusa die in the anime the same way she did in the manga? Did Arachne ally with Asura? Did Death City turn into some walking mecha?


----------



## Tangible (Jun 19, 2013)

"You want to come inside me!" I chuckled so hard


----------



## Blαck (Jun 19, 2013)

Why must Maka ruin things, outright Courage punched Kishin damn near.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 19, 2013)

Koori said:


> Did Medusa die in the anime the same way she did in the manga? Did Arachne ally with Asura? Did Death City turn into some walking mecha?


No, no, and no.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 20, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Maka is plot armor incarnate.



One day manga nerds will stop using empty words like "plot armor" "fodder" "deus ex machina" and the world will be a better place free of strife and suffering


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 20, 2013)

That is some cool looking piano theme scythe. Nice seeing other characters assists them in the final battle. Is that really the final blow? I doubt the Kishin Hunter is enough to put down Kishin, probably a few more speeches from Maka how human are not trash especially when united, then ends it with a punch.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 20, 2013)

Next chapter they should be dicking around inside the Kishin

They'll find Crona who'll help them land the final blow

Probably

And then in August the epilogue/final chapter


----------



## Morglay (Jun 20, 2013)

That wasn't a courage punch... It was technical ability, subjugation of the black blood and finally using Soul properly. It was awesome, Maka finally handles her shit and all you can do is complain. Why try and ruin her moment of awesomeness by crying about a non existent courage punch? She was courageous in the fact she continued to fight but it was more good teamwork and awesome abilities that fucked shit up. One of those abilities just happened to be plo-Black Blood.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Jun 20, 2013)

Pretty good chapter.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 20, 2013)

Aldric said:


> One day manga nerds will stop using empty words like "plot armor" "fodder" "deus ex machina" and the world will be a better place free of strife and suffering


Not as long as such things actually exist.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 20, 2013)

Moglay said:


> That wasn't a courage punch... It was technical ability, subjugation of the black blood and finally using Soul properly. It was awesome, Maka finally handles her shit and all you can do is complain. Why try and ruin her moment of awesomeness by crying about a non existent courage punch? She was courageous in the fact she continued to fight but it was more good teamwork and awesome abilities that fucked shit up. One of those abilities just happened to be plo-Black Blood.



Maka? Awesome? Maka can't be awesome when she's made of bullshit. That technique was a outta the ass slash courage punch hybrid. And as for teamwork? Good lord BlackStar and Kid were damn near the only people on the team and even when Maka was supposed have her moment with this new dress she still gets blitzed and shanked. Which led to her team again being mangled, again.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't know why you guys are complaining about Maka using the black blood.

This is being foreshadowed since the beginining.

Heck, it was taking too long. I'm glad Maka finally learned to use it. I was fearing the manga would end and the black blood would be a unused plot point.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 9, 2013)

Holly shit 

maka looks so damn cute with that new outfit


----------



## Mileh (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm surprised the chapter isn't out yet? Or maybe I'm just impatient because this is the second to last chapter.


----------



## Idol (Jul 12, 2013)

*Soul Eater #112 Raw:* JJT - Juin Jutsu Team


----------



## Koori (Jul 12, 2013)

For anyone who doubted, this chapter contains 51 pages.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 12, 2013)

oh boy oh man oh man oh boy oh man


*Spoiler*: __ 



crona the white kishin

he's probably going to be able to cancel black blood or something, which means his victims in ukraine might be saved and his crimes whitewashed (har har)

it's a copout of course but I can't say I hate it


----------



## Morglay (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh hell yeah.

*Spoiler*: __ 




It's on bitches.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 12, 2013)

Blackstar in 112 "This...doesn't ...HURT!"  Clap clap.  Also, the haters must be fuming at all the shining light imagery and emphasis on emotions.  I wanna use that salt for cooking tonight.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So what happened to Asura?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 12, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So what happened to Asura?


[sp]Lunar-sized hemorraging.
Either he ends up as empty skin again or a severely weakened self.[/sp]


----------



## Morglay (Jul 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If they are actually dead that was quite a lot of side characters killed in one go.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 13, 2013)

english scan


----------



## Morglay (Jul 14, 2013)

The black moon was epic... Slightly annoyed at the way Marie died, still a solid chapter though.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 14, 2013)

no one died

or if they did they'll be back next chapter


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 14, 2013)

I daresay no one died.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 14, 2013)

Black Star and Kid made my wildest dreams come true.

A strong ending to a (for the most part) strong series. 

I love how in the end none of the 3 main characters felt neglected. 

Its a shame that the pacing wasn't all that it could have been. If not for that, and having too many side characters with too little development, this really good series might have been excellent.


----------



## siyrean (Jul 14, 2013)

i find this series does a good job at focusing on character's that aren't the two mains - Maka and Soul. however i still don't want to see it end.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 15, 2013)

As predicted this, the fight is rushed with some bullshit ending. I have no idea why Ohkubo would do this. The fight could have and should have been more epic. I guess B☆S vs Mifune was a fluke or something.

Incredibly disappointed.


----------



## Koori (Jul 15, 2013)

I knew Asura could never be killed, especially when you remember that all Shinigami did was sealing him.

The chapter is all kinds of awesome. Black Star and Kid buying Maka time to perform her slash while getting the living crap out of them beaten and sustaining a lot of damage was marvelous. Then there's the part where Crona starts draining Asura's black blood out in order to seal him again. The last before the last page seems to imply the Kishin is finally done for, judging by his words.



Furious George said:


> Black Star and Kid made my wildest dreams come true.
> 
> A strong ending to a (for the most part) strong series.
> 
> ...



Yeah, the pacing was sometimes kinda irregular, with some chapters containing little development, while others had more than the necessary. Yet chapters that are masterpieces like the one in which Crona brutally murders Medusa or recently the death of Shinigami make of Soul eater one of the most enjoyable series I've ever read.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 15, 2013)

So Chrona regained his/her sanity whilst sat in the heart of madness... I find this odd. Inside the Kishin was also pretty tame.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 15, 2013)

let's wait for the real final chapter before the eulogies


----------



## Kaido (Jul 19, 2013)

Great chapter! Hope the final one will be even better.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 19, 2013)

l see an adam apple on crona he's a guy 100% prooved close the forums l win notify tumblr reddit and other reliable media outlets


----------



## Null (Jul 19, 2013)

Dont like how Kishin went out


----------



## Morglay (Jul 19, 2013)

Aldric said:


> l see an adam apple on crona he's a guy 100% prooved close the forums l win notify tumblr reddit and other reliable media outlets



Where? I don't see one. (Not that I cared either way.)


----------



## manidk (Jul 19, 2013)

The way Asura went out makes me think it's being kept open for a sequel.


----------



## Koori (Jul 19, 2013)

Now you say, at this point is clear Maka's mother won't be making an apperance.


----------



## manidk (Jul 19, 2013)

Unfortunately.

Maka's mom duel-wielding Excalibur and Spirit will never happen.


----------



## Koori (Jul 19, 2013)

Wouldn't be funny if the final chapter ended with Shaula, the third gorgon sister, making a sudden appearance?


----------



## manidk (Jul 19, 2013)

Along with any previously unrevealed Great Old Ones.


----------



## Null (Jul 19, 2013)

manidk said:


> Unfortunately.
> 
> Maka's mom duel-wielding Excalibur and Spirit will never happen.



           .


----------



## Koori (Jul 19, 2013)

I hope you're not saying this because of what just happened at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Null (Jul 19, 2013)

A sequel would be nice but I don't know where they'd go with it


----------



## manidk (Jul 19, 2013)

Null Void said:


> A sequel would be nice but I don't know where they'd go with it



New group, new villains, Kid is headmaster, Maka is an instructor, Black*Star is freelance.

Kishin becomes the moon or some shit.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 19, 2013)

there won't be a sequel except if ohkubo is unemployed and bankrupt 15 years from now

a bit like the creator of a certain samurai manga starting with ken and ending with shin


----------



## Koori (Jul 19, 2013)

Didn't know Watsuki went bankrupt. How so?


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm not liking this ending. Where is maka's mother? 

For the next chapter,I want kid x Liz or I am gonna kill a bitch


----------



## Null (Jul 19, 2013)

manidk said:


> New group, new villains, Kid is headmaster, Maka is an instructor, Black*Star is freelance.
> 
> Kishin becomes the moon or some shit.



Wouldn't you need new main characters then?


----------



## manidk (Jul 19, 2013)

Null Void said:


> Wouldn't you need new main characters then?



Yeah.  It would have to happen sometime in the future, after all.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 19, 2013)

Koori said:


> Didn't know Watsuki went bankrupt. How so?



he's not really bankrupt, it was hyperbole

he had a bunch of failures after kenshin ended though, which forced him to draw a reboot of the series to put food on the table


----------



## Morglay (Jul 19, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I'm not liking this ending. Where is maka's mother?
> 
> For the next chapter,I want kid x Liz or I am gonna kill a bitch



Bitch please, Liz will obviously get herself a harem. Become the No.1 she-pimp of the world.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Jul 21, 2013)

what??!! final chapter already?

with so many stuff still to be shown


----------



## Blαck (Jul 21, 2013)

ZeroWolf123 said:


> what??!! final chapter already?
> 
> with so many stuff still to be shown



ikr

I thought we'd see more of Shinigami's crew before he kicked the bucket, as well as a flashback of Shinigami vs. Kishin or Free vs. Grand witch.


----------



## Tangible (Jul 21, 2013)

Has Ohkubo released a one shot or talked about what his plans post-Soul Eater are? 

He should go into fashion with Kubo Tite; I think they both design well


----------



## Aldric (Jul 21, 2013)

he's going to be drawing soul eater not exclusively now

he might get some money as a character designer/illustrator for square enix games as well


----------



## Shinryu (Jul 23, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ITS ENDING NEXT CHAPTER I THINK WILL CRY FOR  HOURS NOW.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey guys, the Manga of the Month poll is going on now. If you want Soul Eater to have a subsection during its final chapter, vote here!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 1, 2013)

PFt....it won't win. :sad


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 1, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> PFt....it won't win. :sad


[sp][/sp]


----------



## Aldric (Aug 1, 2013)

voted for toriko sorry


----------



## Imagine (Aug 9, 2013)

frozen


----------



## Morglay (Aug 9, 2013)

Imagine said:


> frozen



Strong last chapter, funny and enjoyable. Except for the final few pages - those sucked.

Marie and Stein! Finally! Never really shipped it but feels like it was a long time coming.

Feel like there are a lot of unanswered things though. Wish we found out more about Shinigami's old crew.... Especially Eibon.

Series had its highs and a couple of lows. I feel like it had a strong end with a worthy final battle. Yet nothing was really solved. Oh well, the fappable art makes it ok.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 9, 2013)

So basically, boobs.
That seemed to be the most prominent message.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 9, 2013)

The ending didn't seem satisfactory enough. Too much boob talk and like Morglay said somethings felt unanswered. 

The series as a whole was enjoyable as hell however.


----------



## manidk (Aug 9, 2013)

Better end than I expected, I'll say that.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 9, 2013)

Judge Fudge said:


> So basically, boobs.
> That seemed to be the most prominent message.



He gets it. Well that was the final message Chrona had for them.


----------



## Koori (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh my god, my sides! 

Thank you Soul Eater and Atsushi Ohkubo for all those years, and until nex time


----------



## Aldric (Aug 9, 2013)

hahaha that was fucking dumb

so long soul eater, you were kinda shit but also kinda awesome and l'll miss you


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 9, 2013)

Imagine said:


> frozen


Not sure if want.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 9, 2013)

I did not expect this manga to end with boobs


----------



## God Movement (Aug 9, 2013)

Pretty lame ending. Decent series overall though.


----------



## Kek (Aug 9, 2013)

God damn. First Deadman Wonderland and now Soul Eater. 

The only thing I have to look forward to now is Naruto. :/


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 9, 2013)

Man that sucks for you then.


----------



## Null (Aug 9, 2013)

Terrible way to end it

I still enjoyed the series, I plan on re-reading it in he future.


----------



## Koori (Aug 9, 2013)

Which kind of content were you guys expecting to find 

Excalibur, Gopher, Blair, Black*Star and Kid parts killed me :rofl

Also, no one going to comment Stein and Marie have a child? It got hinted back in chapter 97.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 9, 2013)

I found it quite funny. Gopher evolution made me crease.

Everyone seemed happy enough to let Chrona atone for Shinigami's sins and gloss over the whole issue with comedy. That was probably the least pleasing part for me.

Oh shit she took on the Kishin with a baby inside her? Bitch b cray.


----------



## hellosquared (Aug 9, 2013)

I really enjoyed this final chapter. I thought the madness of boobs was hilarious! It seems like blair,soul and maka are in a menage a trois now lol. I wish more stuff like maka's mom was explored but oh well. I have good memories of this series and sometime in the future I feel like it would be good to read this completely through again fully from the beginning.


----------



## Koori (Aug 9, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Oh shit she took on the Kishin with a baby inside her? Bitch b cray.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 9, 2013)

Morglay said:


> I found it quite funny. Gopher evolution made me crease.
> 
> Everyone seemed happy enough to let Chrona atone for Shinigami's sins and gloss over the whole issue with comedy. That was probably the least pleasing part for me.
> 
> Oh shit she took on the Kishin with a baby inside her? Bitch b cray.



l actually liked the way ohkubo dealt with the crona issue 

l was expecting some bullshit happy ending where everything is forgiven but he didn't get a pass and had to pay by being stuck in a black blood dome like his victims, with still an open ended conclusion hinting at the possibility to rescue him 

pretty decent, well it could have been worse


----------



## Blαck (Aug 9, 2013)

That ending was...expected


----------



## OmniOmega (Aug 9, 2013)

Kek said:


> God damn. First Deadman Wonderland and now Soul Eater.
> 
> The only thing I have to look forward to now is Naruto. :/



That must really suck tbh


----------



## Infinite Xero (Aug 9, 2013)

*Sigh*

So much more could have been done with this series. I really hope Ohkubo didn't rush this because of Not. 

The ending was decent I guess. A lot more fanservice in this chapter, I'm guessing to pay homage to the earlier chapters.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 9, 2013)

I have yet to read the last chapter but Soul eater will be missed. 

Hopefully my new read Feng Shen Ji will fill in the void.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 9, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I have yet to read the last chapter but Soul eater will be missed.
> 
> *Hopefully my new read Feng Shen Ji will fill in the void*.



Oh it will, wait til you see 
*Spoiler*: __ 



dat Grand Marshall


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 9, 2013)

Kek said:


> God damn. First Deadman Wonderland and now Soul Eater.
> 
> The only thing I have to look forward to now is Naruto. :/


There's always _Soul Eater Not!_


----------



## SternRitter (Aug 9, 2013)

Fun series, shit last chapter. 
Too much left unanswered, resorts to boobs for the last chapter...... Meh.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 9, 2013)

Aldric said:


> l actually liked the way ohkubo dealt with the crona issue
> 
> l was expecting some bullshit happy ending where everything is forgiven but he didn't get a pass and had to pay by being stuck in a black blood dome like his victims, with still an open ended conclusion hinting at the possibility to rescue him
> 
> pretty decent, well it could have been worse



The irony was well done, a fitting punishment.

My point was why the hell was Shinigami buried as a hero? He was the main reason why the world got that fucked up. Not saying that there wouldn't have been other major threats. Just that he spawned an immortal maniac with a psychotic disposition due to being unable to deal with emotions. Pure incompetence from him. Well, at least its fixed now... Oh wait.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Aug 10, 2013)

Such an unsatisfying ending, but it was to be expected.
I'm unsure why it was ended so soon with so much stuff still to be discussed and shown but whatever.
Atleast I got to see Blair's sexiness one lest time. 

Hopefully this series will atleast get a anime reboot so the series can be done properly and gain its respect in the community cause overall it was really good.
And seeing the medusa arc animated properly with Blackstar vs Mifune is all I want.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 10, 2013)

i don't mind it ending open. as the characters finished their arcs. we didn't see hardcore sex from pairings, who cares. they overcame the issues, it's a new age. not will probably progress past soul eater. so i hope for a shounen/seinin as the third in the soul eater franchise. only way to keep getting story is to tell new stories. maybe new witch-hunting amongst weapons, maybe noah returns, tons of villains that could occur in the future.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 10, 2013)

This makes the anime ending look good.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 10, 2013)

Ah yes I remember that. The anime ending was better in some respects.


----------



## Moon (Aug 10, 2013)

I did not like this chapter much at all. Went right back to the ecchi days of the early chapters and a lot of the writing was cringe worthy. Surprised we never got to see Maka's mom. Kid really just didn't seem fit to step right in as leader, and making amends with witches that easily wasn't good writing either. 

Soul Eater from start till the end of the Castle arc was one of my top 3 series to read. After that it mostly went downhill with a few exceptions. I still really feel like there should have been a timeskip at some point to justify the kids suddenly being stronger than the adults and some of the plot just didn't flow smoothly. 

Overall it was pretty enjoyable and I do look forward to seeing what Ohkubo does next.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 10, 2013)

Not really surprised the series ended poorly.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2013)

This ending...

Well, at least Soul got a title, Kid became the new Shinigami, and Marie got knocked up by Stein.

Kinda wanted to see Maka's mother though.


----------



## Mako (Aug 10, 2013)

Time to read the series.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 10, 2013)

Vino said:


> This makes the anime ending look good.



Woah, lets not get crazy here. At least in this one Soul gets all the bitches.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 10, 2013)

> Soul Eater from start till the end of the Castle arc was one of my top 3 series to read. After that it mostly went downhill with a few exceptions.



that's my assessment of the manga too

overall l have a positive opinion of soul eater because it was pretty unique for a shonen when it comes to characters and atmosphere, had some genuinely excellent action scenes and creative art, but in terms of narrative it pretty much lost all semblance of direction after baba yaga and ended up fizzling out like a fart


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 10, 2013)

This was a pretty decent manga, and it had quite a good run. While the ending was nothing spectacular, it was still okay. 

I'm wondering if the story with the Kishin will continue in Soul Eater Not, since the Kishin was never really completely destroyed.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 11, 2013)

Such a meh ending to something that had soo much going for it. Sigh....


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 11, 2013)

Maybe because I read all it in a chunk and caught up before final, I didn't feel that much disappointed at all. Maybe because I never read the series for serious shit and found it pretty mediocre since day 1.

Final chapter was just a celebration chapter and I was right about everyone surviving. The only surprise was Marie being pregnant of Stein's child (like WHEN??) the rest was cliche shit. And of course Excalibur ruining Kid's dramatic moment made me giggle.

It was a nice run but that's it. I felt satisfied with the ending.


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 11, 2013)

When did they kill Asura?

Does the entire moon being black not bother them in the least?

No to that peace with the witches bullshit then that means no more death scythes or meisters.

Kid isnt really fit to be a leader.

Hate how every one is alive.

That ending was terrible.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2013)

Marie being preggo wasn't a surprise at all.


----------



## Pyro (Aug 11, 2013)

> When did they kill Asura?



They didn't, Corona sealed him.



> Does the entire moon being black not bother them in the least?



Better than Asura running around and terrorizing people IMO.



> No to that peace with the witches bullshit then that means no more death scythes or meisters.



Meh, it concluded everything. Some people like having all the ends tied up neatly. And, this way the fans won't be clamoring for a sequel. 

Edit: Ok now that I think about it, it really didn't wrap up as much as I thought. Just the main characters kinda fulfilled their roles. Not might continue the story.



> Kid isnt really fit to be a leader.



And his father with his very... unique... way of talking was all that much better? 



> Hate how every one is alive.



Shinigami died, and Corona sealed herself in the moon. The win wasn't without sacrifice.



> That ending was terrible.



It was decent. Nothing to get your jimmies rustled over. If you  want some real shit endings, go read Gantz or catch up with Naruto. Then you'll be grateful Soul Eater ended with as much class as it did.

Honestly, I thought that the second to last chapter was the worst one. With Maka's talk no jutsu requiring no effort to turn Corona back to the good side and then consequently Corona having no trouble sealing the Kishin in the moon. It seemed rushed after the final arc had dragged out for so long. I did't enjoy that part. But still, not as bad as half the other mangas that rush to their respective endings.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 11, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Oh it will, wait til you see
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I have seen him...and the void is filled and over flowing.

Almost done reading all the translated chapters, will probably finish tonight.

Anyway the ending was ok, i think Soul eater could of had one more big arc before the last arc which could of been epic but overall Soul eater is great im satisfied for the most part.

Black Star is going to be a true god one day, just imagine if Tsubaki became a Death scythe lol.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 12, 2013)

What is this "Soul Eater No!" mentioned in the last page? A new anime season?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 12, 2013)

I was quite shocked seeing 'END' as I opened the latest Soul Eater chapter to skim through it like I occasionally do (as I really liked Soul Eater a few years ago).

Time for a reread I guess. =)


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 12, 2013)

Zabuza said:


> What is this "Soul Eater No!" mentioned in the last page? A new anime season?



Not! is a crappy, moe spin off manga center around three lame ass girls who half about the quarter personality of Maka and Soul that rely on horrible, boring anime tropes to keep the story and moeness going. I really hate it; only reading it to understand the parts of the universe that Ohkubo didn't fill out with SE.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 12, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> Not! is a crappy, moe spin off manga center around three lame ass girls who half about the quarter personality of Maka and Soul that rely on horrible, boring anime tropes to keep the story and moeness going. I really hate it; only reading it to understand the parts of the universe that Ohkubo didn't fill out with SE.



Does it actually construct the world well? Dropped it after 2 chapters.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 12, 2013)

Ending was okay, it was a great manga overall, been reading this for the past 5 years, it always feels strange when something you have been reading for several years ends.

Now they need to make a new anime.


----------



## Kek (Aug 13, 2013)

NOT is a spin-off. Characters from the main story show up once in a while, like Kim and Jackie, but its a mostly new cast. Very moe manga, all the girls want to get in each others' pants but not really but kinda but who the fuck knows. 

First few chapters were entertaining, but overall not my cup of tea.


----------



## Soljah (Aug 13, 2013)

Well it was a good series all around i will miss it...Black star is truly one of the most badass characters ever imo I'll look forward to the cameos in Not!


----------



## Aldric (Aug 13, 2013)

it wasn't cancelled

 ohkubo always said that he didn't want soul eater to become a neverending bloated behemoth like jump's flagship titles 

the manga still sells decently, l'm pretty sure it's square enix's most successful series


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 13, 2013)

Aldric said:


> it wasn't cancelled
> 
> ohkubo always said that he didn't want soul eater to become a neverending bloated behemoth like jump's flagship titles
> 
> the manga still sells decently, l'm pretty sure it's square enix's most successful series



I respect that. Still, should at least ended it in a high note. Oh well, it was still fun overall.

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## MunchKing (Aug 13, 2013)

Madness of boobs.

Classy note to end on.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 13, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Now they need to make a new anime.



That would be amazing 

Soul Eater (2013/2014)


----------



## Roman (Aug 13, 2013)

I was really happy with the ending, kinda funny too that everyone suddenly developed a boob fetish cuz of Chrona's longing for motherly love. One thing I do wish could've been done was to show the characters years later to see how things were getting along but all in all, absolutely great ending :33 Looking forward to Not now =D


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 13, 2013)

Aldric said:


> the manga still sells decently, l'm pretty sure it's square enix's most successful series



After FMA it was the only thing going for Gangan. I remember reading the circulation of magazine dropped A LOT after FMA and SE wast the last thing holding it so I have no idea how bad Gangan will suffer from this.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 13, 2013)

square enix's video games and manga divisions both in the red

they should give the character design of their next rpgs to ohkubo


----------



## Morglay (Aug 14, 2013)

Agreed, that would be awesome.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 14, 2013)

So for the last chapter Ohkubo installed a huge plot point of breast madness, which is a problem but one not worthy of the God's of this manga fighting against.

And Ohkubo has another manga full of ecchi jokes to a more extreme level that is going to be taking over, which would fully benefit from leftover lesser villains like the Noahs, witches like Shaula who will break the peace, and BOOB FETISHISM.

Looks like clever marketing to me.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 19, 2013)

chapter 79
Top panel. That must be dangerous.

//HbS


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 28, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Here's the page
> Top panel. That must be dangerous.
> 
> //HbS





BlackniteSwartz said:


> Maybe she likes living on the edge



Naw, she's just on her period.  The *Black Blood* is protecting her.


----------



## rajin (Nov 13, 2013)

*Soul Eater Not! 25 and 26 Raw*

*it would have been epic*
*it would have been epic*


----------



## Kaizou 10 (Dec 29, 2013)

Preview for the animation of *Soul Eater Not!*:
Ch.200


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 5, 2014)

Can someone explain to me what The Index is? The wiki profile for it just stops so I'm confused.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 5, 2014)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Can someone explain to me what The Index is? The wiki profile for it just stops so I'm confused.



The Index page of a book. It was that, a magical version inside Eibon's book which acted as an actual guide. Sort of felt unresolved, as if it would serve a greater purpose but ended up being just that.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 5, 2014)

Oky thanks. I read that it was a main antagonist/villain but I didn't know how it ended.


----------



## Aldric (Jan 5, 2014)

the whole book of eibon subplot was a clusterfuck


----------



## Motivated (Jan 5, 2014)

Aldric said:


> the whole book of eibon subplot was a clusterfuck



I'm also sad because we didn't have enough of the old timers ( Shinigami, Kishin, the one inside the book that corrupted kidd, and the one kidd met inside that magic field where eibon or brew was created )


----------



## Morglay (Jan 15, 2014)

Motivated said:


> I'm also sad because we didn't have enough of the old timers ( Shinigami, Kishin, the one inside the book that corrupted kidd, *and the one kidd met inside that magic field where eibon or brew was created* )



That was Eibon himself, the one Kidd spoke to that is.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 13, 2014)

what the fuck is soul eater not chotto


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 13, 2014)

/\ This. Is it that moe spinoff? Finally watched the dub's SE up to the end; almost, anyways. Well, I skipped to the end battle with Kishin and it pales compared to the manga.


----------

